# official card exchange 2013



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will start this off by saying I am open to sending cards any where , and have no amount limit,, so feel free to message me!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! Love the card exchange! I am in. No limit and I will mail anywhere.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in for this i am open also to sending cards any where 
Limt 40 . May do more after I get all those made will see

so meassage away


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

limit has been met, not taking anymore exchangees at this time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

really looking forward to this i got some great ideas for some cool cards


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm game!!! Loved it last year! I've got a limit though, sorry! (They are homemade and these days my time is scarcer and scarcer!) I'll start with thirty! I'll send anywhere! Message me! Can't wait! The boys LOVED checking the mail every day last year! Such a thrill!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in. I loved this last year. I've got no limit, the more the better.  It's always exciting to go to the mailbox and find something other than bills for a change. lol.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in too. Same as the King, no limit. We did them together last year, but this time I wanted to do my own design. I think they'll be great.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in. I missed this last year. No limit at this point, and I will mail any where.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in again....this is soooooo much fun. No limit, pm me and let's exchange, I will mail anywhere. 

My cards are already to go...can you believe this year I am ahead of the game!!! WOW!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am in!. Not sure if I have a limit. You will get a card from both me and Silver Lady. Just PM Me and we shall get the ball going.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been waiting for this been so much fun over the past 3 years sooo .... I'm in.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

me and wifey have done it for the last 2 years, even though it;s alot of work ( wifey is veryyy detailed ) we are in for sure.. limit 13 any where.. thanks!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am at my limit. Sorry ---------------------Not sure how to follow up the books from last year. Must think on this.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was just noticing that this thread is shifting toward the back, so I'll bump it up so that everybody sees it.


----------



## the howler (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum but count The Howler in.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone that has agreed to exchange with me. It was pointed out that I forgot the zip Code. 34746. Thanks


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in! I can do 25 cards!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for an afternoon bump up the list


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in. Will mail anywhere. My limit is 50 cards.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i made this up today to display all the cards i get


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Newbie here to this ..I never sent a letter overseas..about how much does it cost?


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Yay! Count me in! Look forward to this every year and I already have most of my cards! No limits and will send worldwide!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to try this this year, but I do have a lot going on, so I am going to say 13 to begin with, and hope to increase (in increments of 13 ) depending how things go.


UPDATE
I have reached 13. I am gonna see how long it takes me to put the cards together and see if I can do more later. Thanks


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

This will be my first card exchange year..mine as well get over being shy and stalking this thread and sign up...hehe.I'll do 12 to start off with anywhere near or far..Hopefully I can expand once I get these going!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright, count me in. I'll start with a nice even 20, anywhere.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont need to ask for your address!! LOL!



beautifulnightmare said:


> I'm in. Will mail anywhere. My limit is 50 cards.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I cannot remember. HAHAHHAA



Halloeve55 said:


> Newbie here to this ..I never sent a letter overseas..about how much does it cost?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

PM me if you are wanting exchange cards!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I cannot remember. HAHAHHAA


 then you need to keep away from the drinks and bushes!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump for other to see


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bump ditty ump ump!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

I'm in- I'll send anywhere (I send a lot of stuff to England normally, so I've got stamps!)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

(smacking my mouth) BUT I AM THIRSTY!!! 


Halloeve55 said:


> then you need to keep away from the drinks and bushes!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> (smacking my mouth) BUT I AM THIRSTY!!!


then a straw is in order..no gulping the drinks!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

................(slurping)..................


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in. I will set a limit at maybe 20 for now since I hand make everything. I will also send cards to anywhere.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay,,, quite a few joining the fun this year!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump bump bumpidy bump! I'm going through my card goodies to make a 'needs list'.so excited.and told my son about card exchange.he said he can get half for his door and half for mine..how thoughtful for HIM to share!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in too for 25 cards.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Started working on my cards...won't mail 'till mid-October though. Love how they're turning out!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i still havent reached my unknown limit so im open for more card exchangees.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Same here....I have plenty of room for more.



mariposa0283 said:


> i still havent reached my unknown limit so im open for more card exchangees.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Araniella said:


> Started working on my cards...won't mail 'till mid-October though. Love how they're turning out!


Great minds think alike! I made a few cards tonight! This is fun!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I am in, I have no limit and will mail to anywhere


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I can take on more than 12 now..I'm too excited to stop!!! Made some more today..yay! We need more joiners! And more PM's!....UPDATE:i'm capped off for now..ugh)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hoping to start working on my cards this week


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Whats the earliest people would like to receive cards? I'm too excited but don't wanna send out too early??


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the exchange this year.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Whats the earliest people would like to receive cards? I'm too excited but don't wanna send out too early??


im open to start receiving them whenever people start sending them. never too early for a halloween card once august rolls around and august is only a few days away.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooray!! I'm in. No limit & I'll mail anywhere. Last year I was hoping for someone from europe, but no one ever joined. Perhaps this year.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump! I have 10 cards done..woohoo!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Last year I send mine out labor day weekend. But they were addressed and ready to go in August. I then was able to add on some more cards even thou it was close to halloween. Only because my time management was spot on. This year I have the same plan but will see when I get them done. That way I have time for secret reaper.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the addys... I have hit my limit..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

PM me if you'd like to exchange with me!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the Halloween itch already (who am I kidding its all year!). Making cards will be my guilty pleasure this summer. I'm in again this year for 20 from the US. Ps going through my Halloween storage I noticed a few unaddressed envelopes, so if I was on your list last year and I missed you, please PM me and I'll make it right!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I am in!!! I loved it last year! No limit on cards for me and would love to send any where!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love getting on my computer and seeing 16 PMs, all for the Card Exchange.  Make sure you check in your actual Halloween Forum Inbox as I only received and email for one of the 16 request.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> I love getting on my computer and seeing 16 PMs, all for the Card Exchange.  Make sure you check in your actual Halloween Forum Inbox as I only received and email for one of the 16 request.


it's exciting seeing you have pm's!  I'm still waiting for 5 but I have 20 already! Woohoo!my son gets so excited when I tell him we have another 'sign up' lol


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Definitely in, time to take the card stock out! 
So far no limit and will send anywhere.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

im in !!! us only for my first time at this  im in for 10 !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have not thought up how I am going to do my cards this year. I did had one idea but Silver Lady suggested to save that for V-Day....


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Everyday my son and I check the mail and he asks "Will we get a card now?" poor thing is more excited than me!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone from across the pond yet? I'll start working on mine in about a week or so. (My job OWNS me...) I might do 2 different designs this year. I got some new toys to play with & I'm anxious to try them out!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, I think I've responded to those who have pm'd me, and I also sent out some requests. So excited...I love doing this every year  Here is a photo from my Halloween card exchange display last year....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thats an awesome display! 

i can probably do about 10 more cards so if anyone still wants to exchange (and i might decide i can afford to send more later) then pm me and ill add you to the list.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome display halloweencreature!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My list is growing...but I still have room for LOTS more!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am good for 20 cards sent within the USA to start. Looking forward to the 2013 exchange! Loved all of the cards last year.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in!! This was so fun last year and am really looking forward to it this year. I already have some cards made  I am however, going to limit how many. I will say 30 this year. I do handmake all of my cards and it can get pretty crazy lol I will send anywhere in the US and Canada.

PM me if you want to exchange cards!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I got started on my cards today! 
But I like this one so much I just want to frame it and keep it hahaha
http://i.imgur.com/KkY0Quv.jpg


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Moony_1:awesome card!!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

hey starting my cards today..reached my 10 limit is et  hope you all enjoy


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I can take more if anyone wants to exchange, I have no limit


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Halloeve55 said:


> Moony_1:awesome card!!


Thanks! I've made six so far today (it takes longer when the four and five yr old want to make cards too lol) and each one is different!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine are all different too excpet two sets I think..my son ran up to me waving one around..i almost stopped breathing..it had to be the one with little spider legs that aren't glued down..


I'm so excited! I have 25 exchanges planned..if I missed you,PM me!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

BUMP. 16 down.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> BUMP. 16 down.


great card ok guys i am new to this so you will have to go easy on Me lol 
i plan to start soon finishing up some other things but have bought supplies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Moony_1, I am so no where near making cards! but yours are beautiful!! 

(PS, you can send me the cool with the witch!!!! LOL) 

mine won't be that beautiful either, just so you all know!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

mine will most likely look like store bought so yours i can guarantee will look better than mine. unless i can figure something out in regards to making my own cards this year. might look like kindergarten crafts but hey, at least it would be hand made, right?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Last year was my first year and I recieved handmade and store bought. I have everyone of them still and they will be displayed in my haunt this year. It does not matter what you send it's the fact that you took time out of your schedule to send me a card.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine are a bit on the whimsical side, like last years mummies. But my 7-year old loves helping and doesn't 'get' the fancy ones, or the really dark ones. But he can cut out shapes like no-body's business and glue stuff too. So, we're having fun. 

Had to laugh though, this year they looked kinda like the Human Centipede when I stacked them on the table. Once you see them, you'll understand...LOL


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Halloeve55 said:


> BUMP. 16 down.


Wow! Yours are beautiful!!! I only have seven done lol


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> wow, Moony_1, I am so no where near making cards! but yours are beautiful!!
> 
> (PS, you can send me the cool with the witch!!!! LOL)
> 
> mine won't be that beautiful either, just so you all know!


Thanks Bethene! I started mine now because hubs is interviewing for a position in Ontario, and if we move I won't have access to my craft room! So I need to get them all done and ready for sending before we pack up!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

LadySherry said:


> Last year was my first year and I recieved handmade and store bought. I have everyone of them still and they will be displayed in my haunt this year. It does not matter what you send it's the fact that you took time out of your schedule to send me a card.


Me too! I loved all of the ones I received last year! A store bought isn't a lesser card to me. I make mine just so I have an excuse to force myself to make time for my hobby! Otherwise I would be buying too! (Also our stores here have no selection for Halloween cards  
For me, it's the time you took to even send me a card, and the excitement of watching the boys as they check the mail every day! So thanks everyone for that!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Araniella said:


> Mine are a bit on the whimsical side, like last years mummies. But my 7-year old loves helping and doesn't 'get' the fancy ones, or the really dark ones. But he can cut out shapes like no-body's business and glue stuff too. So, we're having fun.
> 
> Had to laugh though, this year they looked kinda like the Human Centipede when I stacked them on the table. Once you see them, you'll understand...LOL


Whimsical is wonderful! My boys wanted to create yesterday too so they went to town picking out stickers, labels etc for their cards. I thought I could use theirs but nope-they told me theirs are for their girlfriends LOL (they're 4 and 5) hahaha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

moony 1,, that is too funny, reminds me of my son, he had girl friend so young too! what a hoot! 

Araniella,, you are building something so much more than cards, you are building memories,, maybe only your own,, but that is ok,, I live alot in my memories,, 

I love any card I am sent,,, cuz they are for me,,,, from you guys!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree dose not matter the card it's the meaning behind it from a great bunch of people


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

moony:your cards look great! 
behind mine are just lots of glue! lol. im glad to finally put my cardstock cutouts to use.(im a halloween scrapbook hoarder) hehe.i can't wait to recieve and especially display!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, I just read through all of the pages and I am going to sign up, too. This is my first year at card exchange and I want to try to make my own cards, so I am going to limit it to 13 for now and see how it goes. I am also going to stick to the US and Canada. Maybe next year I will go further. I want to go buy stuff already! LOL I have to wait til the weekend when I am off though. So, PM me if you want to excahange with me!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new around here but I think I understand the concept. You agree to receive cards, PM you address, and then send a card to the person who sent you one? Is that correct?

Yay for mail! I would like to get in on the fun. I'll start with 10 and then see how that goes.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! More participants! This is so much fun!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, I have a question!

Are most people making their own cards? I just wanted to know if that is a requirement, because I may be in trouble.......

I'm the crafty type, but often pressed for time. I just don't want people to be disappointed if they get a store bought Halloween card and not some elaborate Halloween design. (Just hide mine in the back of your display).


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Nooo...there's no handmade requirement. I know that I love them ALL, just as many others do. It's just fun to get the cards when they start coming in. From all around the states and from other countries as well. Makes it fun to rush to the mail box after work.

I don't put any cards in the corner...haha....All that I receive are put on a door that's in the center of the house so everyone can see all of them. I keep my cards too, Have a ziploc bags for each year of cards that I've received. I do the same thing with the Vampire Valentines. 




Pumpkin215 said:


> Ok, I have a question!
> 
> Are most people making their own cards? I just wanted to know if that is a requirement, because I may be in trouble.......
> 
> I'm the crafty type, but often pressed for time. I just don't want people to be disappointed if they get a store bought Halloween card and not some elaborate Halloween design. (Just hide mine in the back of your display).


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Pumpkin215 said:


> Ok, I have a question!
> 
> Are most people making their own cards? I just wanted to know if that is a requirement, because I may be in trouble.......
> 
> I'm the crafty type, but often pressed for time. I just don't want people to be disappointed if they get a store bought Halloween card and not some elaborate Halloween design. (Just hide mine in the back of your display).


You do what you do. Handmade or store bought or even kid drawing on paper are all acceptable. Its the thought that counts. of yeah. HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I love any and all cards that I get, last year was the first year I participated and I hung all of my cards out on display. They were quite eye catching and led on a lot of conversation at our big halloween party  Everyone LOVED them!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, I agree, any and all types of cards are loved! I display all mine also,, and also save them!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Store bought are perfect! I only make because it forces me to make time for my hobby, and because I don't often get the time to get out to the store!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm in folks! No limit and mail anywhere! My cards will be better this year! Promise! One more ! cause I don't have enough.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have reached 13. I am gonna see how long it takes me to put the cards together and see if I can do more later. Thanks


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I still have room for more.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds fun! I am in, no limit for now.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

A thousand apologies to those who I sent more than one PM to. I am now keeping track.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I've been having a blast buying things to make cards. Now, I just need to make them. The posts of cards posted here are fabulous. Since this is my first attempt, please don't expect that level from me. Just know I will try to make each of you a special card.

Oh, and I would happily take some pointers, hint hint.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Well, I've been having a blast buying things to make cards. Now, I just need to make them. The posts of cards posted here are fabulous. Since this is my first attempt, please don't expect that level from me. Just know I will try to make each of you a special card.
> 
> Oh, and I would happily take some pointers, hint hint.


haha me to joans has some cool halloween card stuff out picked some up today now i need to get busy making too


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Man and kidlet are out of the house today....I am all alone. Poor me! Peaceful card making time...yay!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Well, I've been having a blast buying things to make cards. Now, I just need to make them. The posts of cards posted here are fabulous. Since this is my first attempt, please don't expect that level from me. Just know I will try to make each of you a special card.
> 
> Oh, and I would happily take some pointers, hint hint.


look on pinterest..that's what I did..type in Halloween cards or Halloween tags..I lay things out before I use glue and dot stickers(3D circle stickers..they make things pop up off the card.they sell them at michaels and Walmart).i try to place things to make a scenery or theme.so I basically throw some cutout card stock onto scrapbook paper that's cut to be the background.just have fun with it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion Halloweve55. Trust me, I've purchased many of those 3D stickers. I'll take a look at on pintrest. I think my problem is, I can look at it and say, hey that's so pretty, and I can copy it. It's the originality I have a problem with. LOL

Alright I'm back. I just finished making my first ever card. It's not the best photo in the world. I think it turned out cute, and it looks much better in person. To my surprise, the black cards I bought turned out to be post cards. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im all the way in Denmark, so if anyone wanna ship abroad, ill take some. Ive already asked a few so i'll do 5. I will try and handmake them, as we dont have any storebought halloween cards here.. U can tell your friends its from a child you know, and feel sorry for lmao.
*
Edit: Ive got all my names now SO I CANT EXCHANGE ANYMORE, -sorry i only take so few but Im at beginners level lol. *


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thegoddess:that came out great! Love the little tag hanging! it's hard to look on pinterest cause most card there buy lotsss of Scrapbooking items to make them cute but I can only go so far with a budget! And I don't have those machines that cut out things0


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't have the cricut stuff or what ever it is called, either, Halloeve55, or good stamping abilities,, but make due, I have the same issue,, look at pinterest but just to get a glimmer of a idea and then run with it, 
I'm thegoddess,, that is a cute card,, especially for your first one,, and post cards are perfectly fine!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

This looks fun! We're in! Will mail anywhere. Not sure about a limit yet.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

No card making skills here either. Pinterest is a great help...as are Yahoo images. I just keep searching till I find something that I think I can make. Usually I find ideas in the children's section..... At least my kidlet can help then....or say that he does..haha


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I wasn't sure if it was circuit or cricut! Lol! But I love seeing the ones from last years exchange..I might do tags next year?? Can't wait to see everyone's cards! They will be special homemade or not to me!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok picked up a bunch more stuff ready to start creating


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Halloweve55. Trust me, I've purchased many of those 3D stickers. I'll take a look at on pintrest. I think my problem is, I can look at it and say, hey that's so pretty, and I can copy it. It's the originality I have a problem with. LOL
> 
> Alright I'm back. I just finished making my first ever card. It's not the best photo in the world. I think it turned out cute, and it looks much better in person. To my surprise, the black cards I bought turned out to be post cards. Hope that's okay.
> View attachment 162095


way to go looks great


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

^Where'd you get that stuff Saki?

I'm in again!!! Limit is 20 so far. I'd like to get a card from every state 

PM AWAY!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not sure how it is pronounced/spelled,, lol! just took a shot at it!! 

great stuff Saki Girl!! I am so far from thinking of making cards, probably not until after the secret reaper, but will keep buying supplies!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you saki. And I'm jealous. Where did you find the book of paper. I haven't been able to find Halloween books of paper here yet, and I've been to many Michaels and Joanns during the past couple of weekends. Yesterday, I saw a few sheets of Halloween in the single sheets, but they were in the black color pallet, and I have black postcards, so too much black to use them.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I made a few more today, took a nap, then made a few more. Boy this is fun. I'm glad I decided to join in.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Love your goodies saki!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can still have room for more! 

Getting excited! I love making the cards. Then its so much fun receiving cards! I love each card I get! I display and keep them as well. I usually draw my designs by hand. I am not good at scrapbooking.

Those are some nice thingys Saki. Where do you find them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Thank you saki. And I'm jealous. Where did you find the book of paper. I haven't been able to find Halloween books of paper here yet, and I've been to many Michaels and Joanns during the past couple of weekends. Yesterday, I saw a few sheets of Halloween in the single sheets, but they were in the black color pallet, and I have black postcards, so too much black to use them.


I found it at joans on saturday they had a end set up . go back and check it may be there now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I can still have room for more!
> 
> Getting excited! I love making the cards. Then its so much fun receiving cards! I love each card I get! I display and keep them as well. I usually draw my designs by hand. I am not good at scrapbooking.
> 
> Those are some nice thingys Saki. Where do you find them!


Got it a joans they had a end set up on saturday all halloween whoot


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

ok,ok,i know i went from 12 cards to no limit,but i might just have to cap off my amount as of now until i see where i'm at once i'm done with all 29..lol.. ..


BUMP


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in!! I'll start messaging you guys


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in! I can mail anywhere.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I tried getting some scrapbooking supplies this weekend but none of my stores have any! Just a little pack of stickers  I asked when the supplies will be in and they said a couple weeks  Weeks?! I thought maybe the next truck. Luckily I have a cricut and can cut some shapes but I need that dang paper lol 
Great 1st card Im the goddess!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in this year! I bit off more than I could chew my first year, but I'm getting it together(I grounded myself from it last year, because of it). I'm going to start out with a limit of 20, but I'll mail anywhere.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Living Dead Girl.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been catching up on the thread. Frog got me a circut 2 Christmases ago I have still yet to open the box. Managed to get a few of the halloween pattern thingies in the hopes of playing with it last year. But life took a turn on me and I needed to do my usual thing. Frog and I search out Cemeteries on our road trips and photograph them. Sometimes we run into really old and mostly abandoned ones. I then do a little of my computer graphic magic and viola I've got my images. I'm really going to try to get that dang fancy machine out and play with it this year, I've seen some amazing cards done with those. Frog says he'll help this time. So who knows what I'll come up with this year. 

BTW I still have room.


----------



## griftonian (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been a member since 2010, but a lookie-loo only. I would love to do card exchanges. I was thinking of sending Halloween cards to family and friends this year instead of Christmas cards. so yes, I would like to do a card exchange. I am open to anywhere right now (not sure what the postal rates are to Europe) and I do not have a limit right now (as long as it doesn't get over like 50). this should be fun.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Bada Bump it up


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've started making my cards and finding ideas for different types online. I look forward to this exchange every year.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

*I'm in again this year! I'll send cards anywhere. I am willing to commit to doing up to 20 cards for now. So PM me if you'd like to exchange cards this year. *


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Got to my limit! Thx for all the interests! Will be sending ours out early Oct.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Stinkerbell & Frog Prince- Up until now, I was just playing around with my cricut and didn't really know how to make cards. I would just make up my own thing but yesterday I was looking up some youtube videos on how to make cards with it and OMG! lol They have so many neat things you can do with the cricut. It's time consuming but a lot of fun  

You and prince sound like my husband and I. A lot of times when we pass a cemetery I ask to stop so I can also take pictures  The pictures would also make amazing cards! I can't wait to see what you come up with this year


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Loving all the fresh blood this year! 

I got no limit so keep em coming! Mail anywhere! 

Got a few who have not responded yet. If you are full it is not a problem. Do not be afraid to tell me. It's all good.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm in! Don't know my limit yet! So just so I'm clear, because I said I'm in people will contact me with their info? And I get to send them cards!? This sounds so fun! Correct me if I didn't understand!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Jack'sEckstein said:


> I'm in! Don't know my limit yet! So just so I'm clear, because I said I'm in people will contact me with their info? And I get to send them cards!? This sounds so fun! Correct me if I didn't understand!


Or you can contact people and ask them. Everyone that you swap info with sends you a card and you, them.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright. I wasn't going to but I loved it last year. I have an idea though so... Count me in. No limit. I'll mail anywhere. PM me. I'm going to read through and PM some folks too. Gotta get my list started.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Living Dead Girl - Frog and I would stop and drive through cemeteries whenever we came across one. Then a few years ago we started geocaching, finding "new" cemeteries is so easy as many cemeteries and even single historical grave sites have a cache nearby. I've recently found sites like Findagrave.com and lat-long.com make locating them a breeze. It's always fun to drive and drive and drive on some dirt road bisecting some corn field to find a little gem of a cemetery in the middle of no place. Thanks to all the ancestry research many cemeteries have "Official" picture takers of the grave markers, it's not so frowned upon to be seen snapping a few photos anymore. I figure as long as I'm not using it for profit no harm... in fact i believe its a way to think about and remember those resting there. Hummm but this is all for another thread... might have to start one.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Jack'sEckstein-Your avatar is so creepy. I love it!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Living Dead Girl 1003... Could you PM me your address? I accident delet it and forgot to write it down.... OOOPPS!

Heart 1003, I CANNOT send you a message until you clear your email space.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!! I would like to join the card exchange! Please PM me your info! No limit
Loved the exchange last year!!!! 
thanks!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I think I am at my limit for now if I desided to open up for more I will let u all know


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I still have room for more. Hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I still have room!* PM away!

*Disclaimer- you will be getting a store bought card. However, yours may have some cat teeth/claw marks on it as Brigid the kitty tried to “help” me last night with the sorting. I learned this is not a project to be done on the floor.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I also still have room on my list for some more folks. A quick disclaimer though - I am attempting to do homemade Halloween cards this year for the first time, so they may not be very good.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OH I am sure they will be awesome! That's the fun of it.




AsH-1031 said:


> I also still have room on my list for some more folks. A quick disclaimer though - I am attempting to do homemade Halloween cards this year for the first time, so they may not be very good.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

AsH-1031 said:


> I also still have room on my list for some more folks. A quick disclaimer though - I am attempting to do homemade Halloween cards this year for the first time, so they may not be very good.



i have never made them either but its the thought that counts everyone will love them


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Jack'sEckstein-Your avatar is so creepy. I love it!


lol thank you!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Not mailing mine 'till mid-October....but darn! I can't wait to start receiving them. Patience...patience...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Not mailing mine 'till mid-October....but darn! I can't wait to start receiving them. Patience...patience...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure when I am going to send . Maybe early lol will see


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> I got started on my cards today!
> But I like this one so much I just want to frame it and keep it hahaha
> http://i.imgur.com/KkY0Quv.jpg


Beautiful card Moony


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Halloweve55. Trust me, I've purchased many of those 3D stickers. I'll take a look at on pintrest. I think my problem is, I can look at it and say, hey that's so pretty, and I can copy it. It's the originality I have a problem with. LOL
> 
> Alright I'm back. I just finished making my first ever card. It's not the best photo in the world. I think it turned out cute, and it looks much better in person. To my surprise, the black cards I bought turned out to be post cards. Hope that's okay.
> View attachment 162095


Very impressive Goddess for the first one ever, keep up the good work.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you digbugsgirl for letting me know my inbox was full. 

Inbox cleared and ready for more messages for card exchange!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive still got 8 slots to fill but plenty of time to fill them. best part of doing this early is it gives me plenty of time to decide if i want to hand make, and if i do then buy the supplies. im thinking that might be the route i take this year since halloween cards available to buy are expensive, could probably make my stack of 30 for half the cost of buying them already made.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Been catching up on the thread. Frog got me a circut 2 Christmases ago I have still yet to open the box. Managed to get a few of the halloween pattern thingies in the hopes of playing with it last year. But life took a turn on me and I needed to do my usual thing. Frog and I search out Cemeteries on our road trips and photograph them. Sometimes we run into really old and mostly abandoned ones. I then do a little of my computer graphic magic and viola I've got my images. I'm really going to try to get that dang fancy machine out and play with it this year, I've seen some amazing cards done with those. Frog says he'll help this time. So who knows what I'll come up with this year.
> 
> BTW I still have room.


Stinkerbell n Frog Prince I bought my cricut last year after Halloween, I will recommend one cartridge "Happy Hauntings" it is great. Make sure you get familar with the buttons and what they mean it will make it much easier for you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought some card stock today, and found a cute idea I believe I will give a whirl to! we shall see how it turns out!

I probably won't ship til at the earliest the middle of Sept, thru the middle of Oct,


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't wait to see all of your amazing cards. I love doing this card exchange. I will try to mail my cards in September I always try to mail to my non-us friends early to make sure they arrive before Halloween.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd like to get in on this as well. I'm totally open for sending worldwide and there's no limit to the amount


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm at 22 now. I'm probably somewhere near my limit, but I can probably take a smidge more. My limit was 20, but I think I will make it around 25.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am always open for more,,love getting all the cards.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK, I am jumping on the band wagon. Just PM for all card info from me.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I have no clue what to do this year for my cards, did my Edgar Allen Poe last year on here and to some family members and now they keep telling me that they cant wait for this years design, well guess what, me neither cause I have no clue what to do! LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can never pick just one design. I get bored making them. So I usually use 3-4 designs. I haven fun making them. But its so much fun receiving them. Even my kids love it and take turns opening them for me

------I still have room on my list PM me!--------

I spent some nice quiet time this morning (boys first day back to school) and I only about halfway through my limit!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Count me in! I had such a blast last year with my mom helping make them. Hopefully this year I'll recruit my nieces. I'm soo feeling the Halloween vibe!! I really don't think I have a limit unless gets out of hand... and I'll send ANYWHERE!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS I love the card exchange so much! I live for this and secret reaper. They are the two things that REALLY get me in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm upping my limit by 5. I'll do 25 at this point.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I look forward to this every year


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok 35 cards ready to go addressed and sealed  a few of my creations


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Very, very Nice Saki!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in! I love making unique Halloween cards! Let's exchange! I will mail US & Canada


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok 35 cards ready to go addressed and sealed  a few of my creations
> View attachment 163273


...so i sat down and made my 7 cards and i felt pretty good about them.. then I saw this post lol.. well you where warned -mine do look like a demented child made them, but i made them with all my evil intentions 


I HAVE REACHED MY LIMIT; Sorry, but please no more requests


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> ...so i sat down and made my 7 cards and i felt pretty good about them.. then I saw this post lol.. well you where warned -mine do look like a demented child made them, but i made them with all my evil intentions


i am sure we will all love them no worries all cards are great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok everyone i am going to open up for more cards  bought more stuff today


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I got three cards last year when I was still pretty new to this forum, I can honestly say even only 3 cards COMPLETELY made my day! They are now in my living room open on a tall book/DVD shelf for all to see and view. I'd be down for participating this year though I have no idea how it works. Do you PM your address to the person...? Tell me how it works folks

I guess I should limit it to maybe 5 or 10. I'm sadly kinda forgetful and would hate to overlook even 1.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Another day on my own.....yay! Card making time! Although I do have a tombstone calling me....it can wait..cards first!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> I got three cards last year when I was still pretty new to this forum, I can honestly say even only 3 cards COMPLETELY made my day! They are now in my living room open on a tall book/DVD shelf for all to see and view. I'd be down for participating this year though I have no idea how it works. Do you PM your address to the person...? Tell me how it works folks
> 
> I guess I should limit it to maybe 5 or 10. I'm sadly kinda forgetful and would hate to overlook even 1.


Yes, Iowaguy. Just PM the person you want to exchange with. Give them your information, and they will send you their information back. I just posted I would do 5 more, so I have room for a few more people. Have fun.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I am at my limit for now. I still have plenty of time though, so I will let you know once I am done making these if I can take more. This is so much fun!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

midnightterror said:


> I have no clue what to do this year for my cards, did my Edgar Allen Poe last year on here and to some family members and now they keep telling me that they cant wait for this years design, well guess what, me neither cause I have no clue what to do! LOL


Your card was AWESOME last year. In fact I have it hanging on my wall


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I've got plenty of room for more card exchanges!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Look what I saw at Walmart today. A few cute ideas....but not sure worth the price. Google searches and Pinterest are better i think.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Araniella:need to snag one for myself to have on hand..good for when I don't feel like booting up my computer..lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok i have a question for those who make their cards. how would i go about making a semi nice looking card without a cricut machine? do they sell pre-cut halloween shapes in the scrapbooking section? i kind of have a grasp on the card stock and the decorative sheets but what to embellish with without a cricut. really want to do my own cards this year since store bought are so flipping expensive for nothing fancy and theres only so many varieties and i saw so many of the same cards i sent out last year... so i want to do something unique this time around.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

There are some awesome tutorials on youtube and online oh yeah and of course there's this http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=halloween cards 




mariposa0283 said:


> ok i have a question for those who make their cards. how would i go about making a semi nice looking card without a cricut machine? do they sell pre-cut halloween shapes in the scrapbooking section? i kind of have a grasp on the card stock and the decorative sheets but what to embellish with without a cricut. really want to do my own cards this year since store bought are so flipping expensive for nothing fancy and theres only so many varieties and i saw so many of the same cards i sent out last year... so i want to do something unique this time around.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> ok i have a question for those who make their cards. how would i go about making a semi nice looking card without a cricut machine? do they sell pre-cut halloween shapes in the scrapbooking section? i kind of have a grasp on the card stock and the decorative sheets but what to embellish with without a cricut. really want to do my own cards this year since store bought are so flipping expensive for nothing fancy and theres only so many varieties and i saw so many of the same cards i sent out last year... so i want to do something unique this time around.


I don't have any fancy machines or anything but am attempting some homemade cards this year too. (last year I did re-prints of vintage Halloween greeting cards that I bought - but even that got to be pretty expensive). So what I'm trying this time is combinations of stamps, decorative paper/ card stock, ribbon, scrapbook findings, etc. Mine won't be nearly as nice as some folks on here but they will be unique; at least that's what I'm telling myself  Last year I received some amazing cards but even the plainest store bought one I got in the mail was AWESOME to me.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i loved the store bought ones i received, but i just want to send something unique this year. i love getting mail, as long as it isnt a bill or spam lol. all cards are precious to me. ive still got them all from last years exchange.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Look in the dollor bins at craft places it is amazing the stuff you can find for cards and the halloween stuff is out in a lot of them so you can even find 6 cards to a pack for 1. i have never done cards till this year having fun not as good as it at the pros but its all about having fun and reciving fun cards mad or bought they all rock


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mariposa:michaels,target,Walmart,etc carry Halloween card stock cutouts.ive used those for my cards since I don't own a cricut.you can get creative with twine and ribbon.they make decorative tape nowadays.you can use anything,buttons,stickers,3D stickers,paper cutouts,boarders etc.have fun with it! Plus your card came out good that you posted not too long ago!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am out of fur so I am at my limit. Sorry but I am also out of time. Reno trip in a couple of week and I have to have my reaper gift box done before I go. and of course the heat has slowed me down on prop building so I am behind in that area too.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Mariposa:michaels,target,Walmart,etc carry Halloween card stock cutouts.ive used those for my cards since I don't own a cricut.you can get creative with twine and ribbon.they make decorative tape nowadays.you can use anything,buttons,stickers,3D stickers,paper cutouts,boarders etc.have fun with it! Plus your card came out good that you posted not too long ago!


i didnt post a card. i havent even started making any or buying any.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am having fun making cards. I am taking my time and drawing one or two cards in the evening. Gives me something to do while the husband watches tv. We have so different tastes but I did get him to watch American Horror Story with me.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> > Mariposa:michaels,target,Walmart,etc carry Halloween card stock cutouts.ive used those for my cards since I don't own a cricut.you can get creative with twine and ribbon.they make decorative tape nowadays.you can use anything,buttons,stickers,3D stickers,paper cutouts,boarders etc.have fun with it! Plus your card came out good that you posted not too long ago!
> ...


 opps! That was moony!sorry!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol yea i knew it couldnt have been me as ive been working on christmas stuff lately for the secret santa exchange over on cfc. dont even have card making supplies, but its good to know i can get pre-cut halloween stuff.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Will be happy to send anyone a card. Just let me know. 

Rock


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't want to stop but I think I'm at my limit. I can't wait to see all the awesome cards!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have already private messaged a few people that I exchanged with last year. I would like to make around 25 to 30 cards this year within the US.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am super duper duper late in the game. I will send cards to anyone anywhere. I have done this for a few years and have loved and enjoyed it! I am sure it is pretty much filled up. But if you have a tiny open space please PM me. I will send you a good one!
Erin


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am bump bump bumping...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I will make you cookies if you send me a card LOL> Ok I am bribing now.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I will make you cookies if you send me a card LOL> Ok I am bribing now.


Ha! I just sent you a card exchange invite right before you wrote that. Do I still get cookies?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh man..whole new thread....the Official Halloween Cookie Exchange Thread. OMG The fun! Rum Balls!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Oh man..whole new thread....the Official Halloween Cookie Exchange Thread. OMG The fun! Rum Balls!


Great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd be second to sign up... I looooooooooove baking/cooking.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> Great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd be second to sign up... I looooooooooove baking/cooking.


OH MY GOODNESS! I love cookies!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm good for a dozen more, if anyone's interested!

(And now I want cookies.)


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey
If you don't like cookies I can make brownies too! Please PM me!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

HA! Oh and maybe a brownies exchange thread! Ok it's lunch time and I need to quit talking about cookie and brownie threads... I'm getting hungry


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> HA! Oh and maybe a brownies exchange thread! Ok it's lunch time and I need to quit talking about cookie and brownie threads... I'm getting hungry


Me too all this talk of sweets is making me crave goodies!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah! I've been wanting to sign up for the card exchange for a while now! I'm going to start with 13 cars, just to be on the safe side. Between this and Secret Reaper, I'm just so excited for this upcoming season!

*Edit* I think I've reached my limit! Good thing I bought a whole bunch of supplies to start making cards!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I just caught myself putting down my old zipcode ..... Could everyone I'm exchanging with please double check that I put 83617? THANKS!!! Sorry about the mixup


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

As much as I'd love to so cookies, brownies or yummies in general just to swamped with all my other little AWW that won't take any time projects. But I love the idea for next year... or maybe a spring fling thing... something to "wet" our appetites for the coming season... to snack on while we plan/build the next great haunt project.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can still take more. I am like 5 away from my limit but I may extend my limit since I have more than half of them made, and addressed. I even went ahead and bought a book of stamps since today is payday. I plan on mailing first part of September! I can't help myself. I am so excited!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, I'm already over my limit (because I can't say "no"!).

I can squeak in one or two more but that will have to be it!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in, too again this year if anybody wants to exchange.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Frenchy I hope you feel better!

Bethene you are the coolest person, thanks for helping out with this and for all the work for Secret Reaper. You need a Hallowen Queen crown.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Bumping this up with a I still have room for those coming to the party late.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I think I've reached my limit for number of cards. 

I have all of my supplies and I'm ready to get started. I hope to get some made this weekend.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I've reached my limit too. I won't be sending mine out until mid-Sept at the earliest


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in. I know I am late in joining. If you want to exchange caRds with me let me know.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

My daughters would like to participate in the exchange this year. My wife and I will help them keep their commitments. 

Clearly, we're getting on board late, but I wanted to make sure their interest didn't wane. They are still pretty amped up, so I figure if there are any folks that want to give 'em a shot, we can do 15 to start in the US and Canada (I'm simply too ignorant of what might be involved in going overseas to try that the first go 'round ).

We would plan to send out in mid/late September....

****Edit- We've now exceeded our original limit.  We are also going to shoot for October 7th for a mailing date versus the last week of September.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I still have room for more...just send me a note.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can still take a few more as well!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I am at my limit of cards . I will send out in oct thanks everyone


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I have reached my limit! I have already started making some cards and will be sending them out early to mid October  Can't wait to see the cards coming in the mail instead of junk and bills! Seeing the cards always puts me in the Halloween spirit!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Reached my limit too!!!!!!!! Thank you everyone who exchanged info, can't wait to send out cards and receive some too!!!!
Loved it last year and I'm very excited again!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm literally going through design ideas right this minute....my two girls are giving thumbs up or down as I show them options. 

They're pretty excited, and can't wait to send cards out to everyone.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

ALKONOST said:


> I just caught myself putting down my old zipcode ..... Could everyone I'm exchanging with please double check that I put 83617? THANKS!!! Sorry about the mixup


Your zip was correct on my email from you


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I still have some space on my mailing list if anyone cares to exchange some cards. I plan on starting to mail mine out sometime around mid-September. I've already started working on a few of them; hopefully they all turn out ok being as I'm a rookie at making my own cards.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just have a few more to make....they're addressed and ready to go mid-October.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Bumpity Bump I am a little surprised there is not more acitivity on this thread. I have private messaged quite a few people about exchanging cards, so far I have 19 and tonight I should finish up the cards for them. So if anyone would like to exchange with me I will take on another 21 and new record for me. It has been fun making the cards this year, I have learned a few new tricks and hope everyone enjoys them.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Received the skeleton keys I ordered today for my cards, they were not what I expected not too happy with them but lets see what I can create! So tonight some scary movies and Halloween card making it will be! 
On another not are you guys serious about the cookie/brownie exchange? Maybe even a candy gram kind of thing? Since some of us are considered "too old" to Trick or Treat, but I still like getting candy!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

right now I'm at 15, have room for 15 more, PM me if you're interested in exchanging!!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm full up! Can't wait to start making the cards! Went to JoAnn's and got a lot of card stock and stickers! Woo


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Still open to more exchanges!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

New to this, so I'll try 20 to start with. Will be mailing around first week of October. Willing to mail to US and Canada.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am bumping this!! I am open to exchanges last year I had 50+ so I have no number. I will do any number!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I still have a couple more cards left in me that I can do.  So if anyone is interested in exchanging just let me know.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

3rd page..tisk tisk...bump

looking foward to mail that's fun and spooky!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Been working on my cards this weekend. I am up for making a few more if anyone else is looking at exchanging cards. *there... did my part to keep this thread bumped up.*


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've finished a few of my cards but I really need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have not been on this thread in a bit, but am always open to more cards, if I missed any one!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

Plenty of room here!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This old girl right here is a candy freak! Okay... maybe not that old. I am only 35 and I still crave candies!



midnightterror said:


> Received the skeleton keys I ordered today for my cards, they were not what I expected not too happy with them but lets see what I can create! So tonight some scary movies and Halloween card making it will be!
> On another not are you guys serious about the cookie/brownie exchange? Maybe even a candy gram kind of thing? Since some of us are considered "too old" to Trick or Treat, but I still like getting candy!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

(banding my head on the keyboard) I have been busy! I have not started making any kind of cards. I dont even have supplies to start with. I am working and today is first day of school and I am letting the time get away with me... Rest assure the dang cards will be made and mailed! No limits here. . . . . so far. LOL!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

._-*bump*-_.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Still taking! Got some wonderful paper punches the other day. Super excited to get crafting!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just went to JoAnns today to get some Halloween cardstock and stickers! They have a pretty good selection this year. Going to start making them this weekend


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok.. I've reached my limit on cards, at least for now. I need make sure I leave myself enough time to finish up some reaper projects for my victim and for the handful of projects for my house. 

*And I suppose I need to leave enough time for my normal daily stuff too... wish I could take 3 months off just to focus on Halloween stuff every year. Why can't my work accommodate that?* ;-)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If I missed messaging any one, just get with me, still room


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my first card in the mail today from jezebelle.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> got my first card in the mail today from jezebelle.


pics please


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

but then it will spoil the surprise of what everyone who is receiving a card from her will be getting, assuming she made the same one for everyone. but if you insist. lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> If you insist.


Very cute card!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Just an FYI to everyone... I won't be sending my cards until around the first week of October


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ditto that ^


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

me too! gotta get thru reaper and maybe reaper two!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot first card came 


thank you Jezebelle


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got my first card today too! Thank you Jezebelle. I don't want to post a picture of my card and spoil anyone's surprise. To me that is the most fun part of getting a card. I should. be sending cards out soon... unless you guys want me to wait?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My cards are ready to ship but I will be shipping after labor day. Just so I can spark that Halloween flame.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

LadySherry said:


> My cards are ready to ship but I will be shipping after labor day. Just so I can spark that Halloween flame.


Wow you are on the ball. I haven't even started.Working 10 hours a day is about killing me.LOL maybe I will get some done this long week end.LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I received Jezebelle's card today! Mine is a black cat theme. It really brightened my day!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I am trying a new idea and I love the way it is turning out, it is just going to take so long! I promise I am hurrying!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Got my first card today! Very cool! An FYI to all who Ive exchanged info with, I dont plan to start sending to maybe mid September...Thanks to all the names will follow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> My cards are ready to ship but I will be shipping after labor day. Just so I can spark that Halloween flame.


i have 45 done need to finsh the rest LOL not sure when i will start shipping


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

THANK YOU JEZEBELLE! We love the card!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay everyone so it turns out I'm not super creative. I tried to make cards from scratch but alas it ended badly. I hope my cards still make all of you happy and you can forgive my lack of creativity. I will be waiting a bit to send out my cards also ftr.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> Okay everyone so it turns out I'm not super creative. I tried to make cards from scratch but alas it ended badly. I hope my cards still make all of you happy and you can forgive my lack of creativity. I will be waiting a bit to send out my cards also ftr.


we will love your cards all cards rock  no worries


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> we will love your cards all cards rick  no worries


I agree Saki. I'm sure everyone will love the cards you sent.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I will not be sending my cards out until the end of September, first week of October...that means I have plenty of time to make more...would anybody else like to exchange with me.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

So glad everyone is receiving their cards from me! It was fun making them, and everyone is getting an original card. I mailed mine out so early since I will be driving to NY next month, and didn't want to put off my card making.


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

I want in I can do 20 cards for now and will ship anywhere.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> Okay everyone so it turns out I'm not super creative. I tried to make cards from scratch but alas it ended badly. I hope my cards still make all of you happy and you can forgive my lack of creativity. I will be waiting a bit to send out my cards also ftr.


no one cares how pretty or fancy your cards are. sure the super fancy ones are a nice bonus but really we all just love getting cards in the mail. if im exchanging with you (i think we are, but i cant remember), i will display your art proudly! mine will be semi-laughable as well, so dont worry lol.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jezebelle said:


> So glad everyone is receiving their cards from me! It was fun making them, and everyone is getting an original card. I mailed mine out so early since I will be driving to NY next month, and didn't want to put off my card making.


i do love my card, thank you very much! and it was a nice surprise getting a card so early. might even motivate me to clear off my mantle so i can display it properly.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> we will love your cards all cards rick  no worries


Who's Rick?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up more stuff for cards today


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a card from Jezebelle today... WOo hoo!!! It really made my day and it's such a creative card.. Love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> Who's Rick?


dang it i need to not post from my phone even thought rick is my husbands name LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am almost finished making cards for those who have shared info with me. I still have plenty of time to make more cards if anyone wants to PM me your info! I did mail out cards to all of my non-US friends just to make sure ya'll get yours in plenty of time to enjoy them before Halloween!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Done making all my cards . Now to figuerotweIwntsn.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Done making all my cards . Now to figuerotweIwntsn.


quit typing so fast Saki..you are speaking German or something..lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok my Damn tablet keeps screwing the words up . Sad I have to go to phone to post lol 

Finished all my cards it was soppouse to say lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I know you type fast..I kinda sorta knew what it said! LOL I like that word...figuerotweIwntsn hehehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol I was just causing at my tablet I have no clue just on this site it freaks out with the words .


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I would be happy to exchange cards with people again this year. I may not be able to make props this year, but I know I can do some cards! Keep in mind I won't send my cards out until end of September. 

If interested, send me a PM and we can exchange info! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to get busy making some more. I found some halloween card stock books last weekend.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've finished my cards and envelopes. I'm not sending them out for a bit.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> whoot first card came
> 
> 
> thank you Jezebelle


I love your card suitcase Saki!!!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

GUYS, PLEASE ADD ME!! I did this last year and took 50 cards. This year I will take and send 75! USA, CANADA, or Other countries welcome!
PM me for my address and send yours! I prefer to received cards around 10-1-2013. I will send mine at the same time for you all. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR PERSONAL EMAIL ADDRESS as well as I want to provide you a link to my new website and stay in touch each year.

Stay Scary!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> I love your card suitcase Saki!!!



thank you it was so fun to make that there is a oujia board on the outsid and the raven pome on the outside too . Made it just for the cards


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still have room for a few more. Will be mailing around first week of October.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too will start mailing around the first of October.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i think i will start sending in sept late sometime


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I've reached my limit.. I know I've already posted that but, it's been a while ago and thought I'd "refresh" lol. Thank you!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

31 pages already??? That's what I get for going on vacation!

Count me in. No limits & I'll send anywhere.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Halloween Snob said:


> GUYS, PLEASE ADD ME!! I did this last year and took 50 cards. This year I will take and send 75! USA, CANADA, or Other countries welcome!
> PM me for my address and send yours! I prefer to received cards around 10-1-2013. I will send mine at the same time for you all. PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR PERSONAL EMAIL ADDRESS as well as I want to provide you a link to my new website and stay in touch each year.
> 
> Stay Scary!


UPDATE:

I can take 75 domestic or international cards.
I have about 10 people confirmed already. Lot's of room.
I am judging all cards, posting all cards, and highlighting the winners on my new website.
I am mailing TROPHYS TO ALL THE WINNNERS!!
If your creative, consider exchanging with me.

My website to be announced the second week of October and I will email everyone individually.
Please provide your personal email address.

Good Luck!

PS: Many of you will remember me from last year. My screen name for the past couple years has been "Montco Haunt". I recently changed it.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Haunters!!!

Count me in! I'll take an unlimited number and will ship anywhere.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Lotta people in this year! I will be sending out my cards first week in October. Can't wait to give and receive!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

This sounds fun! It'll be my first year doing it. Would like to stick to a limit of 3 in USA only. Maybe next year I'll contribute more 

******UPDATE*****
I have reached my limit, but will exchange with more if you message me by the end of this week (Saturday, Sept. 7). I'll be sending them out at the beginning of October. Can't wait!*


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I posted that my original limit was 20 and I've already surpassed that and still have a few PMs out. So I've decided to do away with my limit as I signed on late and so have several others. So keep 'em coming!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Just so you know... I AM WORKING ON THE CARDS!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Still have room.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still taking names for cards,,!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Jezebelle said:


> So glad everyone is receiving their cards from me! It was fun making them, and everyone is getting an original card. I mailed mine out so early since I will be driving to NY next month, and didn't want to put off my card making.


I got my card in the mail today!!! So exciting to get Halloween cards in the mail!! Thank you 

And.....I LOVE GETTING MY CARDS EARLY! That way I can display them longer


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got my card from ladysherry thank you i love it


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

You peeps are really on the ball with sending cards out!

I'm only at 9 cards right now. I will do more!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the early card Jezebelle. I have 3 designs figured out for possible use this year. Frog says he'll come up with the saying,. then I get to be a mad fiend and get them made. 

Frog and I discussed it and will take a few more late comers if you PM us. Again will be mailing closer to Halloween.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got a very nice card from Jezebelle yesterday, what a wonderful concept, absolutely adore it! 
Was so happy to get a card in the mail


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

think i will start sending some of my cards out next week some time and then more each week


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i am at my limit of cards. bought stuff to make all mine yesterday. got to get envelopes. turns out i went slightly over my limit... so definitely not taking anymore.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Still have room for a few more card exchanges  

Just PM me your info and I will send you mine.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've finished all of my cards, my victims gift, started putting up my cemetery, hung some lights in the front yard and even found time to do some homework. This week has been pretty awesome as far as productivity is concerned.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i am half way done with my cards. that is good right?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> i am half way done with my cards. that is good right?


Heck yes that's good! I just wanted to finish mine before school and work were once again taking over my life.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am mult-tasking here. school, job, family, Halloween, SR, card exchange. And doing it at once too!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

katshead42 said:


> I've finished all of my cards, my victims gift, started putting up my cemetery, hung some lights in the front yard and even found time to do some homework. This week has been pretty awesome as far as productivity is concerned.


Wow! Wanna come over and help me with all my projects? I did manage to take down the everyday decor and clean... but, now I have all the decorating to do and my cards! I'll have some pumpkin spice coffee ready and some pumpkin bread if that'll work.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> i am half way done with my cards. that is good right?


I would say definitely! Especially since I haven't even started mine


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> Wow! Wanna come over and help me with all my projects? I did manage to take down the everyday decor and clean... but, now I have all the decorating to do and my cards! I'll have some pumpkin spice coffee ready and some pumpkin bread if that'll work.


Heck yes that will work. I've been craving a pumpkin spice coffee. I tried making one using stuff from the spice rack it was....less than impressive.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I have two different kinds. Coffemate Pumpkin Spice and a recipe that Madam Leota gave me last year. Take your pic  I'll pick you up at the Boise airport in two days? LOL!


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I have reached my card limit, and all have been mailed out at this point.  Now, to find more Halloween decorations!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I have no limit so anytime you want to pm me I am good!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> i am at my limit of cards. bought stuff to make all mine yesterday. got to get envelopes. turns out i went slightly over my limit... so definitely not taking anymore.


I got my envelopes from hobby lobby, there was 50 in the box used my 40% off coupon got them for $3.60 plus tax, I have not looked but I am sure Micheals have envelopes.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I hate to do it but I better call it, I'm at my limit I have private messaged Bellelostdrake, Cinders, CornStalkers & Spookerstar so if you are out there and would like to exchange let me know soon. I plan on mailing my cards by the end of September, I need to start working on my victims gift at this point I know I will be mailing their gift late.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Arlita said:


> I got my envelopes from hobby lobby, there was 50 in the box used my 40% off coupon got them for $3.60 plus tax, I have not looked but I am sure Micheals have envelopes.


i didnt even think about the envelopes when i was in hobby lobby buying my stuff. ill have to find a way back to salina so i can get some ribbon and envelopes soon... i get so overwhelmed in that store. i didnt get exactly what i wanted because all i could find is freaking stickers and the punch outs were like 4 bucks a pop for one set. so my cards will probably suck... but they're made with love. lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is a good price on envelopes,, not sure what size I will need , I did get a bit more card stock,, was at Michaels, looked at envelopes, they were even on sale, but a bit broke this week,, will not be getting to mine for a bit so thought I would wait on the envelopes,,


Mariposa,, I know I will love your card!! anything made with love rocks!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can take a few more names for cards! I am planning on mailing mine next week with the hopes that you will receive them on Fri the 13th!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, good idea!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Mariposa are you kidding me a homemade card can never ever suck. Hey Beautifulnightmare what a great day to mail out your cards Friday the 13th can't wait to receive mine.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> ... but they're made with love. lol



....and that's all that counts!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I am judging all cards received on several factors and mailing back awards for the top five. Extra points for homemade cards, scary cards, and creative cards. ALL cards received will be posted on my brand new website, www.halloweensnob.com The website will be officially launched on 10-13. I can take 75 cards and currently have about 20 people. Please send me your address and personal email. Good Luck!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will try my darnest!



Halloween Snob said:


> I am judging all cards received on several factors and mailing back awards for the top five. Extra points for homemade cards, scary cards, and creative cards. ALL cards received will be posted on my brand new website, www.halloweensnob.com The website will be officially launched on 10-13. I can take 75 cards and currently have about 20 people. Please send me your address and personal email. Good Luck!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am signing my cards right now. I will have to recount them to see if I had enough. LOL!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer so my cards should be picked up by the mail person tomorrow morning. I hope they make it to everyone safe and sound. Feel free to post pictures if you'd like since each one is a bit different than the others. I hope my first attempt at making Halloween greeting cards is satisfactory to of those who I have agreed to exchanged with.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I am stepping away from the card exchange this year. If any of you were still sending me cards I have changed address lol!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I can take 3 or 4 more.Pm me with your address.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I hit my max back in August and forgot to post it here.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Hard at work! Got the YC Pumpkin Wreath Candle burning, drinking yummy coffee. Also to mention, I'm maxed out!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ash, I received your really cool card today. What a surprise. I love the simple beauty of it. Nicely done. The verse inside is also great.










It is a good thing I limited myself to 20 cards. It will take me approx 5 weeks to finish, working about 4 hours a day. I am now on week 2 1/2. They are lacking perfection, but if you wanted perfection I would have bought your card at the store. Right?


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I am still open for exchanging. i am taking 75 from anywhere. Up to about 25 right now. Please provide your full address and personal email.
I am launching a new website (www.halloweensnob.com) I will be reviewing and rating all cards received and announcing the top 5 cards in different categories on my website. Good Luck!

Please provide your personal email so I can send you a link to it and my facebook page too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

recived a card from Ash it made my day thank you


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I received my first exchange card today from Ash! So classy, I just love it! Thank you!! It will be displayed right away.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too received a card from Ash today,, thank you, I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! made my day!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

depending on my living situation (meaning if everyone living in my house getting the h-e-double hockey sticks O U T!) i might start making my cards this week... but if they dont then it will have to wait till hubby is off work again next week. if they all decide to stay at my moms tonight... wich is fine by me.. then i will start them tonight. but i doubt i'll get that lucky.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i want a card from ash, she makes them so pretty! but i dont think i exchanged with her this year 

hey ash, if you have room for one more, i can make room too! lol


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Continuing the wonderful trend.....guess what we got? 











Thanks, to AsH


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a beautiful card from Ash-1031 today!! I wished I had gotten the mail earlier... getting a card in the mail really makes my day


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am glad everyone is getting their cards. I am even more pleased that those of you who have posted on here like them. It makes it all worthwhile to me .


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i want a card from ash, she makes them so pretty! but i dont think i exchanged with her this year
> 
> hey ash, if you have room for one more, i can make room too!


I don't think we did agree to exchange this year but I think I could make another for a former exchangee. Just send me the contact info.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oooohh.. Got my card from Ash yesterday too. Soo cool! Thank you.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I mailed my cards today. hope y'all get them on Friday the 13th


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my cards from Jezebelle and AsH! They're hanging on my living room wall!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ah some very cool cards!!! I do have openings if anyone wants. I won't be sending them out for a couple weeks. Working on them now though. Doing something different that I normally do. I'll see if I like it.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm going to be making mine this weekend, too! Still happily accepting PMs !!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I received my card from Ash too! Will post a pic ASAP.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all, I'm not really crafty but I do live in very close proximity to Witch City.
If anyone in the US would like a postcard from Salem MA with an October cancellation, I can probably do around 10 or so.
They won't go out until the second week of the month as I'm going to Disney for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party the first week  but that should be plenty of time to get them before the 31st.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have started working on mine, but it will be in the middle of the month ( October) til ready to mail mine, hope sooner but we shall see!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have started working on mine, but it will be in the middle of the month ( October) til ready to mail mine, hope sooner but we shall see!


lol.. you're already ahead of me... I haven't even started yet. But, my plan was to start after I send me victim's gift off. Now that it's sent... I'll have to come up with a different excuse  Actually, I'm excited.. I just need to get my butt to hobby lobby!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I gotta get busy on mine too won't have much time this week end it is filled to the top with activities and none to do with Halloween.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got a card today from Moonbaby!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I got a card today from Moonbaby!


Glad you received it on Friday The 13th.Wich is the one I sent you?I sent out 3 different ones.Hope you like even though it's not as great as the home made ones.I haven't received any Halloween cards yet.Can't wait to get yours!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i will be mailing mine soon


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ashe, all your cards are looking so great. I can't wait to get more from my other exchangees. 

I wish mine would be finished earlier, but they are really hard to make. I have to cut out hundreds of pieces and then glue stuff together, cut slots for tab A, holes for part B, and so on. But I am enjoying most of it. I hope my recipients will think the cards are as much fun as I do.

Moonbaby, store bought cards carry just as much sentiment as the homemade ones. Does anyone (over 40ish) remember back in elementary school when we exchanged valentines? Even then I loved making my own cards but it seemed back then homemade cards were looked upon the same as a homemade dress. It use to break my heart that no one appreciated the hard work I put into each one. And only my very best friends got them.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a beautiful card from Moonbaby345,, I agree with JW,, I love all the cards,,,, they all make me smile when I get them!!!!!! 

JW,, oh yeah,, I remember the valentine card exchange,,, alot of thought went into picking out the boxes of valentines,,,,, I never made home made ones,,, but do remember some that did,,,, ones with a stick of gum on them that said won't "chew" be my valentine? etc/

I also received a great card with a hand drawn witch on the front form beautifulnightmare,,, cool,,, love me my witches!!!


thank you gal;s for the great cards!!! so do love this!!!


got almost 3 cards finished,, just a bit on one left to do,, alot of other cutting out done,,, but will be working slowly one them!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't forgotten about you guys, I have just been busy with work, kids, secret reaper, etc. Mine will be coming later this month. Now to go read all the posts I've missed and see the cards I've missed.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm new here and i would like to join the halloween card exchange.  too bad the USPS does not have halloween stamps.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got my first card today from beautifulnightmare. The grandaughters were here and excited to open it we all had huge smiles . It had a ghist and Boo and cute stickers inside. Thanks again it was an unexpected Suyrprise today. We loved it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> i'm new here and i would like to join the halloween card exchange.  too bad the USPS does not have halloween stamps.


Go ahead and jump in. There are plenty of people who have no limit, or have not said they have reached their limit yet. PM some people with your information. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got my first awesome card from beautifulnightmare!thanks!its cute!it's hanging with my boney's on my mantel!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. I need many more people to PM me to exchange. If you recall , last year, my name was Montco Haunt. I sent a decent card. I exchanged with over 50 of you. This year my card is 100% home made and I am giving out awards to the top 5. I hope I didn't scare anyone away with the idea of a contest. My hope was it would attract as many people as possible and especially the custom card makers. Not EXCLUSIVE. I love everyones efforts!

I am taking 75 this year. Anywhere on Earth. Trophy mailed back to farthest distance, top 2 scariest, and top 2 most creative.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i want to start on my cards so so badly but i fell last night so my tailbone is bruised or possibly fractured (god i hope not) so sitting up or sitting on the floor is out of the question till the pain subsides. the stuff is just sitting there screaming at me to start cutting and sticking... but i cant because it flipping hurts! 

i hope no one minds stickers since thats all i was able to find for embellishments.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> i want to start on my cards so so badly but i fell last night so my tailbone is bruised or possibly fractured (god i hope not) so sitting up or sitting on the floor is out of the question till the pain subsides. the stuff is just sitting there screaming at me to start cutting and sticking... but i cant because it flipping hurts!
> 
> i hope no one minds stickers since thats all i was able to find for embellishments.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got a cool card today from beautifulnightmare thank you made my day


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> I have started working on mine, but it will be in the middle of the month ( October) til ready to mail mine, hope sooner but we shall see!


In the same boat. Secret Reaper being done, it is number one on my list. The production has begun


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

mariposa, get better soon! 

I still have plenty of rooooom!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Mariposa, I hope you are sitting pretty, soon. I can only imagine how much that hurts.

I got a really cute spider and web card from Beautifulnightmare Friday. Thank you Rose. I hope to post a picture soon. I can't believe she hand draws each of her cards. How cool is that?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mariposa, hope your up and about soon. Just as soon as the Reaper box is on its way, I'll get cracking on the cards again. I have about six done, but I was able to get more Halloween cardstocks since those.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too have 6 done. Been slowly working on them at night while watching tv. Today I am going to make sure that my reaper gift is ready to ship, then until I get my 2nd victim, will concentrate on making cards


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh wow, thanks everyone. 

its getting better but not a whole lot. i was finally able to get some sleep last night with the help of some precariously placed pillows.. and it was amazing. lol 

i have still yet to receive a second card to add to my collection... you all are making me terribly jealous!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

aww,, maiposa,, I hope you feel better soon,, and I hope cards arrive to keep up your spirits,,,, alas, not mine, am just starting,,, but I am sending hugs via the web!!!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i got 2 cards today! one from ash and one from beautiful nightmare... and i love them both! the skull embellishment on my card ash made is awesome. gun shot wound and everything. will take a pic of that one and upload it later. beautiful nightmare sent me the owloween that others have been getting so i wont put a pic of that up. 

they both totally made my day! thanks so much, and thanks again to ash for making an exception for me even after she reached her quota!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My cards are in the mail to ya'll. Should be there Thursday. Sorry but I can not take anymore card request. Until next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be getting my cards in the mail either this Friday or next Friday to everyone.  

I can not take anymore cards till next year either to many props to finish .


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I got my first card in the mail today! Thanks beautifulnightmare I love my Owl card!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Still planning to send cards out end of this month or very beginning of next. Still have room for a few more to exchange if anyone is interested. Just send me a PM


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

If anyone still has room for an exchange, I would be super happy to join in. PM me.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I can still take a few more.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I can take more exchanges as well.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> i want to start on my cards so so badly but i fell last night so my tailbone is bruised or possibly fractured (god i hope not) so sitting up or sitting on the floor is out of the question till the pain subsides. the stuff is just sitting there screaming at me to start cutting and sticking... but i cant because it flipping hurts!
> 
> i hope no one minds stickers since thats all i was able to find for embellishments.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news BUTT I was making some raised planters in the middle of June, I was going to sit on the edge BUTT didn't quite make it. I hit my tailbone and been a pain in the BUTT ever since so I feel your pain. I actually brought a pillow from home to sit on at work, it has gotten better BUTT not perfect.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh MY! Years ago I broke my tailbone. Had a 3 hour ride home from where it happened. I held on to the Oh sh** bar all the way home keeping my bottom raised from the seat. It's painful! I feel for you.

Hope it heels quickly.




Arlita said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news BUTT I was making some raised planters in the middle of June, I was going to sit on the edge BUTT didn't quite make it. I hit my tailbone and been a pain in the BUTT ever since so I feel your pain. I actually brought a pillow from home to sit on at work, it has gotten better BUTT not perfect.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I got my first card today thank you for that cool skull beautifulnightmare. The king got his but he will open his when he gets home Monday nights are always a later evening as he has his history club with his kids.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm always open for more


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I am still shooting for sending my cards out end of Sept, maybe the 1st week of October. I've taken some of my photos and words and created a couple of designs and am printing them out. I'll add a little something to them too but, I took this route to try it out. 

I'm always open to more. Feel free to PM.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have had spinal fusion surgery so I understand unrelenting pain. Sitting, standing...everything hurt. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Arlita said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news BUTT I was making some raised planters in the middle of June, I was going to sit on the edge BUTT didn't quite make it. I hit my tailbone and been a pain in the BUTT ever since so I feel your pain. I actually brought a pillow from home to sit on at work, it has gotten better BUTT not perfect.


yea ive been getting quite a few personal experience stories from family members lately and its making me super sad.. my brother apparently fell and cracked his butt on the ice when we were in highschool, then when the pain subsided he did it again and really did a number on himself and he said the pain lasted 2 months.... here it is a few days later and it still hurts ALMOST as bad as it did the first night. it has gotten a little better, but definitely not enough for me to sit comfortably yet lol. 

all the stories though make me feel like a lot less of a baby.. i feel like everyone around me thinks im just being a big old wuss but everyone who has done it knows how bad it hurts, and unlike an injury on any other body part, you cant exactly "keep off it". 

*sigh*

hope yours heals up soon, and mine as well. sheesh. having to sit in pain for the holidays would suck!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received my first card today from Beautiful Nightmare. Thank you, I love it.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ta-Daaah!

A beautiful card from, beautifulnightmare.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

sneakykid said:


> Is it too late to join?


No, not too late. Still of few of us left.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, reaper gift is off in the mail, so I'm going to start on my cards. 

I threw my limit out the window, so I'm open to more exchanges. I'll be mailing around the first week of October.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! I enjoy making my cards as much as receiving from all of you! I always worry they look dumb or like a child's drawings when I make them. 

I still have some blank cards left PM me if you want to exchange!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that they're hand drawn. I got mine yesterday, grrrr meant to take a pic. I love that they're all different.




beautifulnightmare said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I enjoy making my cards as much as receiving from all of you! I always worry they look dumb or like a child's drawings when I make them.
> 
> I still have some blank cards left PM me if you want to exchange!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Mariposa hope you feel better. Frog and I have been working hard on getting our first foray into the pro haunt scene up. So getting cards from Jezebelle, BeautifulNightmare and Moonbaby have been great in keeping our spirits up after an exhausting day of setup. I still have a little room for the late comers PM me. Mine will go out after the 5 of Oct


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Still open for cards. Awards for top five!
PM me for address.


PS- Just a suggestion but maybe it is not a good idea to post pictures of everyones cards? That ruins the surprise for the rest of us who may also be getting a card from that person. Feel free to post the pics after Halloween and everyone has their cards of course. Just a practical suggestion. I am sure there is no intent to purposely ruin it for anyone...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Halloween Snob said:


> Hi everyone. I need many more people to PM me to exchange. If you recall , last year, my name was Montco Haunt. I sent a decent card. I exchanged with over 50 of you. This year my card is 100% home made and I am giving out awards to the top 5. I hope I didn't scare anyone away with the idea of a contest. My hope was it would attract as many people as possible and especially the custom card makers. Not EXCLUSIVE. I love everyones efforts!
> 
> I am taking 75 this year. Anywhere on Earth. Trophy mailed back to farthest distance, top 2 scariest, and top 2 most creative.


I'm sorry Snob, maybe I'm looking at this the wrong way. We are here to have fun and send a bit of Halloween cheer, not be judged for the work we do on homemade cards, or the cards we may purchase for our online family. I'm solely speaking for myself, and forgive me if I have taken your offer to judge our cards and declare a winner wrong.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry goddess if you are offended at my invitation to award five users who I believe have sent me extraordinary cards. No one is forced to send me a card and no one will be made to feel inferior. It was not my intention for anyone to feel apprehensive. I hope no one has been scared to participate and share with me due to being "judged". Quite the contrary. many people have messaged me that they like the idea. Yes, I too am here to have fun. That is the very reason I am participating in this forum and this thread. Please consider that if you really intended to be solely speaking for yourself, you would have PM'd me. I hope we can either agree to disagree or continue over PM. I would hate for this thread to get hijacked.



im the goddess said:


> I'm sorry Snob, maybe I'm looking at this the wrong way. We are here to have fun and send a bit of Halloween cheer, not be judged for the work we do on homemade cards, or the cards we may purchase for our online family. I'm solely speaking for myself, and forgive me if I have taken your offer to judge our cards and declare a winner wrong.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be sending mine out soon  can not wait to get cards in the mail 

i am with you im am goddness here for the fun and making peoples day


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a fantastic "Boo" card from Beautiful Nightmare the other day. Its super cute and so are the stickers in it. Thanks!

I will still be sending mine in October. I have some work to do yet.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

We can agree to disagree. No harm no foul. Happy Halloween.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a quick picture of the two awesome cards I have gotten so far.  Thanks Beautiful Nightmare and Jezebelle.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So much fun this is so glad I joined in this year and can not wait to get more cards and get mine sent out to all of you soon my pretties hehe

Ash love the owl too


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

I still have 3 spots open for postcards from Salem MA.
As an extra incentive I'll pick one person to receive a postcard from the Haunted Mansion at DisneyWorld


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got my first card yeah! Thank you Beautifulnightmare, I LOVE it! I love handcrafted day of the dead stuff so this is perfect.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness I just got my card from Lady Sherry and it is amazing!!! I love it so much and I've already hung it on the wall next to the one from Beautiful NIghtmare. It was just what I needed after getting home from PT to lift my spirit. Thanks so very much.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I got my first card on Saturday, it was from beautifulnightmare as it's beautiful! I already have it displayed on my wall, it's the first "decoration" that has been put up  Thanks Beautifulnightmare!! 

I have been busy working on my victim's gift but got it shipped out today, so my next priority is getting the rest of my cards done and my props finished! I love seeing all the cards everyone is getting


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

katshead42 said:


> Oh my goodness I just got my card from Lady Sherry and it is amazing!!! I love it so much and I've already hung it on the wall next to the one from Beautiful NIghtmare. It was just what I needed after getting home from PT to lift my spirit. Thanks so very much.


you are welcome. Glad it lifted your spirits. Happy Haunting


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a wonderful, hand-drawn card of a spider from beautifulnightmare today! Thank you so much.. I love it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received a great purple monster card today from Lady Sherry. Thank you. I love it.







I've been sick for a week now, and home on antibiotics for the past two days. Other than being able to catch up on Halloween Forum, the cards from Beautiful Nightmare and Lady Sherry have been the highlights of my past three days. Thank you both.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dang hope you feel better soon


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, I am felling better right now. Monday I came home and must have had a fever. I was freezing and it was 71 in the house. I went to bed at 6:30 and stayed there all night. Yesterday, I just couldn't stay up more than a couple of ours. Once to go to the doctor, and once last night to watch the Headless Horseman premier I slept through Monday.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got cards 2 days in a row! Thanks Beautifulnightmare & Lady Sherry. I may have to embelish mine more. They pale in comparrison to yours both! Thank You!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I received my second card today it was from Lady Sherry. OMG it is so darn cute. I love my little gray monster card I will hug it and love it forever it will be a permament halloween decoration every year. Thank you SO MUCH LADY SHERRY!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> I received my second card today it was from Lady Sherry. OMG it is so darn cute. I love my little gray monster card I will hug it and love it forever it will be a permament halloween decoration every year. Thank you SO MUCH LADY SHERRY!!


Will you name it George? LOL. Do you know that daffy duck cartoon?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> Will you name it George? LOL. Do you know that daffy duck cartoon?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI


Yup I know that cartoon .LOL Nope George isn't good enough for it. I need a better more Halloweenie name for him. LOL Any suggestions??


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

It can't be anything like Jason, Freddy or Michael.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> It can't be anything like Jason, Freddy or Michael.


Heck no its too cute for those names.LOL


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok.. this name calling pulled me in here. I had to see what was going on! AND.. I do have a suggestion. How about....... Shenanigan? Did you name yours aleady IMG? BTW... I hope you're feeling better


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> Ok.. this name calling pulled me in here. I had to see what was going on! AND.. I do have a suggestion. How about....... Shenanigan? Did you name yours aleady IMG? BTW... I hope you're feeling better


 no still namless. LOLAhhh thats very cute Alkonost.LOL Kinda sounds like St Pattys Day. LOL


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Haunted Nana said:


> Yup I know that cartoon .LOL Nope George isn't good enough for it. I need a better more Halloweenie name for him. LOL Any suggestions??


I'm not sure it's a very Halloweenie name, and I know the color is not at all right, but he reminds me of 'Gossamer' from the old Bugs Bunny cartoons....I seem to remember him showing up in the Witch Hazel episodes, so he's kind of Halloween-ish too. 









Failing that, he looks like the kind of fellow that might go by one of the old traditional names, like 'Yargh'.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Finally! Here's my cards received so far. 









From AsH-1031









From beautifulnightmare

I love them both! Now I have to find a good place to display them.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am not sure if pumkinking30 got on after work tonight, We wanted to thank ladysherry. the fuzzy card is to darn cute. it is sitting next to your card from last year. thank you so much. We must get busy with our cards so they can go out soon that may be a project for this weekend.... as we have caught up on the other projects we have signed up for...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Been working on my cards a bit this week. Will do more over the next few days. Taking longer than anticipated because of my sore rump but they will get done and sent out within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not given my proper props to Beautifulnightmare (she drew a pumpkin with a cat), Ash1031 (has eyes peering and says EERIE), Miss Mandy (has a witch theme). Thank you sooooo much, I am hanging mine up at work (Insurance office) since I am planted at a desk all day I can admire them all day and so can my customers. I wil take some pictures soon and post them. 
I mailed most of my cards on Monday & Tuesday, I am working on my last eight cards hopefully they will be mailed out today.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Since the King and I are doing separate cards, I completely forgot we both agreed to exchange with LadySherry. My fuzzy card showed up today! They now sit next to each other. One black and one green Love it! Thanks again Ladysherry they are incredible!

my project tomorrow design my cards! I have a general Idea but we will see how it looks once it comes out of my head...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Defenestrator said:


> I'm not sure it's a very Halloweenie name, and I know the color is not at all right, but he reminds me of 'Gossamer' from the old Bugs Bunny cartoons....I seem to remember him showing up in the Witch Hazel episodes, so he's kind of Halloween-ish too.
> 
> View attachment 171905
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks Defenestrator thats really cute too. I am collecting the name and gonna let the grandkids pick a name from suggestions.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Haunted Nana said:


> LOL Thanks Defenestrator thats really cute too. I am collewcting the name and gonna let the grandkids pick a name from suggestions.


He is modeled after the monster book in Harry Potter. Just a mini version so mini me comes to mind. or Harry.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

LadySherry said:


> He is modeled after the monster book in Harry Potter. Just a mini version so mini me comes to mind. or Harry.


Harry sounds great too because he sure is Harry.LOL I syill think this is the most adorable card ever Thanks again Lady Sherry.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

slowly working on mine, need to get some done before the 2nd reaper,, I just added all my people to send to and it came to 62 !! granted there is a hand full of people I send to no matter what,, but wow,,, will send then in shifts for the cost of stamps! LOL!! but still I just love this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> He is modeled after the monster book in Harry Potter. Just a mini version so mini me comes to mind. or Harry.


i got mine yesterday and the first thing i said was "its a tiny monster book of monsters!"

leave it to me to be the only one to catch the reference lol


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I have sent out my last batch of cards today, I love making them but boy do they take a long time but it is worth it. Oh my goodness bethene I made 31 cards I can't imagine doubling it kudos to you for tackling it. Has anyone received my card yet first batch went out Monday. Cards check Secret Reaper check now I can move on to my long to do list, thinking about putting lights on my Halloween fence tonight if it doesn't rain.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I got a lovely card from Ash as well, thanks so much! Also, I'm still taking people if anyone is interested in exchanges?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> Ok.. this name calling pulled me in here. I had to see what was going on! AND.. I do have a suggestion. How about....... Shenanigan? Did you name yours aleady IMG? BTW... I hope you're feeling better


Nana was naming hers, not me. Thank you for asking. I'm feeling better, but not great. I will be going back to work tomorrow. I might be tired, but I need to get back.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ash love the owl too



Thanks Saki. It took me a second to figure out what you meant btw. Lol.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm tempted to send out my cards early. I've been trying to wait until October but all of these pictures are making me antsy in my pantsy.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

katshead42 said:


> I'm tempted to send out my cards early. I've been trying to wait until October but all of these pictures are making me antsy in my pantsy.


me too! everytime my son checks the mail he says "no halloween cards"..we are anxious so i might send mine out the last week of september!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

The cards everyone is receiving are beautiful!!!! Can't wait to go check my po box!!! 

I will be sending cards out in October!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I worked quite awhile on my cards last night. I still have quite a bit if work left. 

I got a super cute monster card from Lady Sherry earlier this week. Thanks! Its so creative.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Received the cutest monster card from Lady Sherry yesterday....Soo adorable. I had seen posts of those who had received and I will admit it...I couldn't wait for mine to get here!

And OMG Arlita!!! Your card is nothing short of amazing. Holy moley! Must have taken you forever. Beautiful! 

Thank you both!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree, Araniella,,, that is basically just what I was going to say about Arlita's card I just received,,, wow,, love it!!!!! that idea is gong to go into my card idea box,,, pretty amazing!!!!! 

I am not posting pics of my cards received, I will do a mass picture when they all come! 

still slowly working on mine,,, but am way behind,,, too busy yesterday to get done all I wanted to,,, oh well,,, maybe today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

AsH-1031 said:


> Thanks Saki. It took me a second to figure out what you meant btw. Lol.


LOL should have said the owl on the shelf LOL


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

is it too late to sign up for the card thread? due to jumping in late, i'm afraid i can only send to the usa or canada (unless it doesn't bother you to get a late halloween card). i don't have a set-in-stone limit, but if it gets too crazy i will post otherwise. sounds like fun - i can't wait! just wish i found it earlier...

i just sent out a bunch of PMs, so if i sent one to someone twice, sorry....got a little overzealous! lol


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All, still taking requests for cards. Will send to domestic or international. Store bought, home made, all are welcome!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I received two more cards! I was so excited. Pictures coming soon, I promise.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

just got my labels in the mail, should start sending out cards Fri


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Araniella said:


> Received the cutest monster card from Lady Sherry yesterday....Soo adorable. I had seen posts of those who had received and I will admit it...I couldn't wait for mine to get here!
> 
> And OMG Arlita!!! Your card is nothing short of amazing. Holy moley! Must have taken you forever. Beautiful!
> 
> Thank you both!


Thanks Araniella & Bethene which one did I send you I made several diferent styles can't remember what I sent to whom.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Received my card from Arlita Monday. Thank you! We loved it!  Will post picture within a few days.

Still open for more exchanges. Will be mailing mine the first or second week of October.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the lovely cards I've received so far. Thank you Jezebelle, beautifulnightmare, hostesswiththemostess, and Arlita. You guys are so very talented and creative. I love the cards I'm getting.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Still taking cards. PM me your info people. Still waiting to hear back from some of you. Check your inboxes.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my card from arlita the other day, its so adorable. i love the little spider! and yes, i totally studied it to get ideas for future use lol

meant to get my cards written in, addressed and sent out this week but things didnt pan out. my brother finally moved out and i spent the week cleaning and decorating for halloween. so i'd say it wasnt a complete waste.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I received two cards in the mail the other day. A beautiful pop up from Arlita!! I love all the detail and the vintage spooky vibe it gives.. thank you!! I got another one of Lady Sherry's wonderfully creative cards! I was really looking forward to seeing what you'd do this year since last year's was so adorable. Two years in a row I begged you for a card after you said you weren't taking exchanges anymore.. I have such great timing... what can I say  Thanks for adding me to your list. Next year I'll try to sign up right away, I promise!   Here they are:


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got my card from moody-1 thank you i love it


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

We got a card from Arlita today....it is so very dimensional; it is a tri-fold design with a great variety of color and images when folded AND unfolded. It even has a hand written poem on the back


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

All done with cards. Cannot accept any more. They will be sent out next week.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I received two beautiful cards already, I'll wait til I get them all then post pictures!!!!

Mine will be going out the first week of October, met my maximum already


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok got a book of stamps going to get 20 cards sent out today and then buy another book next week so mine will get sent out in stages lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will probably do the same thing,, my next pay check will send out the out of country ones,, and get a few stamps,, the next pay period will mail the rest,, be in the middle of the month, but will still get there by Halloween,,, am about half way thru making the cards,, get too caught up in the reaper stuff, ,will for sure work on them today!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally finished all my cards. I thought I never would. It took me approximately 6-8 hours to make each individual card, so I am totally glad I only signed up for 20. My ideas always seem so much simpler in my head. Of course everything in my head is "simple". LOL. 

I want each of my recipients to know that every card was quality checked for errors. That does not mean that there are no mistakes. It just means that now I know where they are. Every card comes with a money back guarantee and as always I never charge extra for the cat fur.

I ordered special stamps online which should be here in a couple days. I will probably send my cards out the first week in Oct. Mostly because I am afraid if I leave them laying around eventually my husband will find a way to spill something on them.

Arlita, your cards look really cool. Actually, all the cards i am seeing look so creative. Next year I am going to stick with a more simple design so I can send more. I love getting all your interesting cards.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got all mine finished and will mail them ocktober 1st
it was lots of fun hope to have more next yr as i am new here and started late...


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

i got over 30 responses and i signed up late! lol thank you so much y'all for sharing the halloween joy with me. i'll be working on the cards this week (store-bought with some creative touches due to time/budget constraints) and probably sending them out by next week. 

i know next year i'm definitely going to watch out early for this thread - and i'm so inspired for next year after seeing all the creativeness displayed here!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I almost have my cards complete; I'll be mailing them out in about a week. I have received two wonderful cards sofr. One from Beautifulnightmare and one from Lady Sherry. Great job, ladies!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine aren't as elaborate as JW's! Mine ~shouldn't~ take that long to make, so I'm still open for names. Thinking to get them mailed late this week.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I received a wonderful personalized card from Katshead on Saturday. Thank you very much. It motivated me to get back to work and not go take a nap like I wanted. That is a good thing.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got my card from Kat and I love it. Especially the kitty. And how cool that you personalized each one. Thank you so much, Kat.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got all mine mailed out today. got a late start with the card exchange as i'm new on here can't wait till next fall to do it all over again!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Just sent out my cards today. Expect them soon!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Just wanted to drop a quick note to say we've also hit our limit, and are now finishing things up to send.

We expect to put everything in the mail on October 7th. 

(Oh my gosh....tomorrow is October 1st!!! )


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a cool card from katshead42 thank you so much


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got my 3rd Card today it was from Katshead42. Thank you very much it was really cute and personalized.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm glad everyone is liking their cards. I was nervous that everyone would be disappointed because I'm not super "crafty".


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I finally started on my cards this morning, but I have a way to go yet as I want them all to be a little different. I'm still open to more as I'll probably be mailing them next week along with my SR2 gift.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Still have a few more slots to send my card. PM me if you want to get in.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm starting to receive cards. I will post some pics soon. Thank you everyone. So far they are all awesome!!! I have mine almost ready to go. Might not have them all in the mail for a few days still but, don't fret... They will be on their way soon.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Got my card from katshead42!your envelope was so cool! I can display that puppy all by itself! I'll take pictures once I get a few more and I'll have mine out by the end of the week. Have any of you sent black envelopes before? I'm wondering if USPS would let me??


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Halloeve55 said:


> Got my card from katshead42!your envelope was so cool! I can display that puppy all by itself! I'll take pictures once I get a few more and I'll have mine out by the end of the week. Have any of you sent black envelopes before? I'm wondering if USPS would let me??


Yes you can use black envelopes. I sent some last year and did the addressing in silver with the return address sticker.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a cute card from Saki Girl today. Thank you Saki Girl


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm finally going to send mine out tomorrow. I already got oen card, but im going to post pics when I have all of them


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We got cute cards from katshed42 and saki girl. Thank you.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh Kat, I also wanted to tell how much I loved the envelope. Too cool. I loved the spooky way you wrote my name.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received a cool card from Saki today. I will post a photo later. I have a high school band concert to go to soon. Thank you Saki.girl, the card it great!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Got a card from sakigirl today! Awesome card!love the cutouts..especially the skeleton one! I can get used to cards in the mail everyday!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

LadySherry said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my card from katshead42!your envelope was so cool! I can display that puppy all by itself! I'll take pictures once I get a few more and I'll have mine out by the end of the week. Have any of you sent black envelopes before? I'm wondering if USPS would let me??
> ...


thanks for the info! That what I did..I made 35 and I told my husband "should've checked with the post office first!" lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will get the rest if my cards out this weekend  making cards was a first for me. Going to have to work on some over winter for next years


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I got a card from Saki Girl today and I love it! I hung it right next to my card from my Secret Reaper NoWhining!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i got my card from kat yesterday. thanks!

i wont be able to send mine out till the 11th probably so my international exchangees wont get theirs till after halloween (broke my damn stupid phone again so had to spend $125 that i was trying to save, to replace it). sorry. im terrible.


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm arriving a bit late, but I'm down! For now I'll go no limit.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

fyi a few of the amazing cards have been trickling in and I love them. I have started a wall where I am putting them all. I am going to take a pic of them soon. I wanted you to know that I was going to make the cards but ran out of time. So I had an awesome person on Etsy handmake them for me. So they are sort of handmade just not by me LOL. I am waiting on getting them should be very soon and will be sending mine out. Its been paid for bought and designed! Hope you like them. I love all of yours.
Erin


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I received cards from Katshead42 and Sakigirl this week, I love the cards! They are being diplayed proudly in my lving room


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's 515am and I'm working on the last bit of my cards!i'm sending off my first wave today!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is the cute card I received from Saki.girl. The photo doesn't do it justice. It is hard to see from this photo,but there are raised skull and cross bones along the top and bottom, and little skull punch out at the bottom.

I am mailing my first batch today. I need to get more stamps for the rest. I hope you enjoy them.

Edit, I must not post without sufficient coffee. Seems I neglected to post the photo. OMG
!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a wonderful card from Hallogeekhalfrican, very cool with a pop up pumpkin in it!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

My cards are in the mail!!

It is my first year doing this so I signed my real name and my Forum name. (Wasn't sure what the norm was).

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got a wonderful card from chocolate chips 1979, thank you so very much, (love the picture of the baby!)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Here is the cute card I received from Saki.girl. The photo doesn't do it justice. It is hard to see from this photo,but there are raised skull and cross bones along the top and bottom, and little skull punch out at the bottom.
> 
> I am mailing my first batch today. I need to get more stamps for the rest. I hope you enjoy them.




I have to agree that this photo really does not do it justice and it really is hard to see the details. LOL.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My cards will be sent out next week. I didn't want anybody to think that I've forgotten them.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

JustWhisper said:


> I have to agree that this photo really does not do it justice and it really is hard to see the details. LOL.


Ha Ha Ha smartypants . I just realized I didn't post it. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got my card from Chocolate chips thank you love it


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just so they don't think I forgot them....To those I promised to exchange cards with....I haven't sent my cards yet as I'm experiencing some major swelling issues here at the end of my pregnancy which is causing severe pain in my arms & hands which keep falling asleep. I'm doing a lot of bed rest at the moment, but I promise to come through soon!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Just so they don't think I forgot them....To those I promised to exchange cards with....I haven't sent my cards yet as I'm experiencing some major swelling issues here at the end of my pregnancy which is causing severe pain in my arms & hands which keep falling asleep. I'm doing a lot of bed rest at the moment, but I promise to come through soon!


Hang in there and know that its almost over. After I had my second my feet swelled so bad that I could only wear one pair of green knitted socks. I seriously looked like I had Shrek feet for about a week. Had he been born in October I would have made an outfit to coordinate.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my card from chocolatechip79 today.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, I am being awful. Was busy with the job and school, family and homework, and Southside Haunted House. Now it just school, homework, Southside Haunted, and family.... Here are the four fab cards from Moonbaby 345, Jazebelk, Saki Girl, and beautifulnightmare.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't sent mine out yet, either. That being said - I'm still open to do more!

I love all the ones I've gotten so far - I have them taped to the cabinet doors in the kitchen so I can see them all the time!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING I love your screensaver.

My cards go out tomorrow.

Everyone better hurry up and mail before the govt shuts down our post offices. LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> I haven't sent mine out yet, either. That being said - I'm still open to do more!
> 
> I love all the ones I've gotten so far - I have them taped to the cabinet doors in the kitchen so I can see them all the time!


what are these "cabinets" you speak of?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I received a card from chocolatechip1979 today..its awesome!my son wants to know if rhe picture of the baby is yours? Lol....I sent out my first wave of cards today..have to complete the rest so I can get those out by tues..hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

My first batch of beautiful cards! Sorry it took me so long to get a picture up:









Thank you (from left to right) beautiful nightmare, Jezebelle, Ash-1031, and Pumpkin215! I got behind in life this year, so my cards will be store bought. But I promise they're coming! I also bought a beautiful frame to make a card holder/display (but at the rate I'm going it will probably be ready for next year's round).

**I just realized I forgot to include a beautiful card by Arlita! It's a darling spider with great details. I'll include it in my next picture batch!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm working on mine slowly but surely.LOL


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump,bump,bump


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a feeling I am being wated by many many eyes. I got a cute card today from nowhining and silver lady with bunches of googly eyes. Thanks a bunch.LOL I am not sure whats going on if someone from post office or where but the last 2 cards i Have gotten have been opened. I hope they enjoyed my cards. But it is concerning to me now. I woll be  watching everything from now on.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received several cards in the past few days,, 
one from Pumpkin215, wit a darling little girl witch looking at her brooms,, and Yes! a girl really does need to accessorize! 

a very cool one with witchy ribbon ghost, adn a great poem in it from sneakykid, 
one from some one who did not put their name in it, and am not sure from the envelope, will figure it out though,,, love the owl on a fence!!!! a adorable bat with the before mentioned googly eyes,, from NOWHINING and silver lady,, adorable! 

thank you so very much every one, I hope I did not leave anyone out,, 

I am slowly working on mine also!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I also got a cute card from nowhining and silverlady...one of my kitty's eyes did pop off mid-transit but she can be a pirate kitty..I'll take a picture of mine in the morning where theres better lighting!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got more cards in the mail today the final ones will be in mail monday


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My apologies to all of my exchangees! My card will be shipped Monday morning! Life got crazy with a Reno we had to do on our bathroom. (It was leaking into the dining room and we ha to take out the doing room ceiling, and had to squeeze the job quickly because we ha my sons birthday party at the house right after) SO I fell behind in my card making  but they are all finished now and will be sent first thing Monday morning! I've started to get some and have them all hung in my dining room! Love them! I'll take a pic later!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the owl card might be from me... i was watching tv when i did my cards i might have forgotten to put my name in there 




bethene said:


> I received several cards in the past few days,,
> one from Pumpkin215, wit a darling little girl witch looking at her brooms,, and Yes! a girl really does need to accessorize!
> 
> a very cool one with witchy ribbon ghost, adn a great poem in it from sneakykid,
> ...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

bump,bump,bump


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

This week I received cards from Chocolatechip1979 and Lady Arsnic. Thank you both. They brought a smile to my face, and joy to my day.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i also have a vintage cat stamp on all my cards


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well this sucks. i went to make sure my cards fit in the envelopes i bought for them and they dont! so now i have no freaking envelopes to send the cards in and those suckers were 7 dollars! gonna have to see if walmart has anything that will work for me otherwise i have to get creative and make some stinking envelopes out of construction paper or something. boo, hiss!

also, received a card from someone yesterday. i cant remember who right at this moment but i like it!

edit: lady arsnic! thats who it was from. scrolled up and saw its twin.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mariposa,, oh that is terrible,, hopefully Walmart has something cheap for you,, I am using a variety of envelopes from what I can find around the house,, so I am sending several different kinds,, got quite a few done the last couple of days,, got about 25 more to do,, of those I have quite a few half done!

hallowmas, yes it is from you,, thank you,, I love it!!!!!!! And I am so glad you found us too!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

lol. Im glad you like the card. I wanted to use my daughters face but at the last moment I just used one the I had on file from the net.



Halloeve55 said:


> I received a card from chocolatechip1979 today..its awesome!my son wants to know if rhe picture of the baby is yours? Lol....I sent out my first wave of cards today..have to complete the rest so I can get those out by tues..hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

From Chocolatechip1979 and Lady Arsnic, THANK YOU! WE LOVE THEM!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

My weekend was complete when I received two cards in the mail. Thank you lady arnic and chocolate chip.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that screen saver looks like my son's cat Jabber. He even sits like that too! LOL!


JustWhisper said:


> NOWHINING I love your screensaver.
> 
> My cards go out tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone better hurry up and mail before the govt shuts down our post offices. LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The last of my cards go out today


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok! So today, 35 cards got sent from Alberta! I hope they arrive at their destinations soon-as they've been sent on the wings of little demons!  
Life has been crazy and despite my best efforts to stay ahead, I fell behind  

Now for a thank you!!! 
Thank you to Katshead42, I love the spooky witch! The colours are awesome!
Thank you nhh for the two lovely cards included with my reaper gift! 
I love the pumpkins! I wish I had the ambition to carve that many each year! 
Thank you Jezebelle for the lovely embroidered Dracula! You'll have to teach me to embroider, I can only use my sewing machine  
nd last but definitely not least thank you Arlita! Love the glittery hessian soldier! (Is it strange to have a sort of crush on the headless horseman? I bet he was handsome before he lost his head! Lol) 

Our renos are slowly wrapping up so I'm hoping I'll be able to pop on here more regularly! But, we're getting a Great Dane pup next Monday, and I've started back on skates after a tail bone injury so life just keeps on going crazy! 

Thank you folks for the cards, I love them all and they have brightened my spirits immensely as my stress levels have been ridiculously high as of late-so thank you for the lift! 
Love you all! 
April 








Here are my cards hanging proudly! I'll be adding more strings for hanging as the others come in! I've already had a lot of people comment on how nice it is to see cards other than just Xmas  yay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok what a great monday look at all the cards i got OMG thank you they made my day


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got 3 cards today and also some envelopes that will fit my cards.. woohoo!

from nowhining and silverlady, holloweve55 and hostesswiththemostess. love them all, thanks!

going to get my cards ready to send out and get them shipped out friday maybe, or monday at the latest.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got three fun cards today! very exciting!Top left is from LadyArsnic(where did you find the flying witch stamp!!??).The 3-D bat is from hostesswiththemostess(so creative!) and the bottom is from i'mthegoddess(my son loved the lady sticker) thank you all!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

My other cards.. Top left is from katshead42.purple card is from sakigirl.my pirate kitty is from nowhining & silverlady.and the bottom card is from chocolatechip1979. Thank you!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

NOWHINING and Silver Lady, i love my googly eyed black kitty card. it is just sooo adorable.

Saki, i cannot believe my card got to you already. That has to be a record.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moony_1 said:


> Ok! So today, 35 cards got sent from Alberta! I hope they arrive at their destinations soon-as they've been sent on the wings of little demons!
> Life has been crazy and despite my best efforts to stay ahead, I fell behind
> 
> Now for a thank you!!!
> ...


thats a good idea for displaying them without putting tape or holes in them. now, where did i put my string?


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Its been a bit, but I got a bunch of awesome cards. Here they all are.

Thank you all! I love them. I got a super cute monster from Lady Sherry, a clever spooky popup from Arlita, a cute striped bat from hostesswiththemostess, creepy spiders from Saki Girl, spooky pumpkins from katshead, a cute boo from beautiful nightmare, a pretty witch card from Lady Arsnic, and a funny and cute skele from Nowhining and Silver Lady!









My cards are almost done and will go out this week.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My apologies to all who I have exchanged info with. I need to get on the ball!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay, I'm glad to see some of the first batch I mailed made it to their destinations. More are still out there.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a long weekend and took my cards with me while I was house/dog sitting for friends after work. My intentions were good but I didn't get much done to them. I'm still planning to mail on the 11th when I send out my reaper gift so I must get on the ball! 

The cards are rolling in and I'll post pictures and thank yous later as I don't want to miss anyone.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Received a couple of cards Saturday and yesterday. Will give a more formal thank-you when I can remember who they are from. They are all amazing and look great hanging on ribbon on my staircase. 

OMG Hollows Eva---that is the creepiest card ever!!! Love it!

Nearly all of my cards (have only 3 left to make) were mailed yesterday.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I received 3 very cool cards over the weekend! Here's one from Katshead42... love the design!







One from hostesswiththemostess... a very cute pop-up style and print







and one from Nowhining and SilverLady... an adorable batty kitty with googly eyes..ha!








Thanks for these wonderful cards.. they always make my day so much better


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a beautiful card from Saki.girl today. I just love it. It is not only cool to look at, but has an awesome tricky riddle inside. Thanks bunches Saki.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We got lovely cards yesterday. I can't remember off hand who they were from sorry. I hung them on our door. At the end of the season once they are all up I will take a pic of the door. It was great coming home from school (substitute teacher) and the king and I both opening our cards together. Ours are sitting on the table with every intention of getting them signed it just has not happened yet. I have made mailing labels so that is a step closer to getting our tails in gear. Thank you all and we hope to get ours done and out soonish.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

My cards are almost done just have to make some envelopes and sign them. oh yeah and buy some stamps.LOL


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Today I got a beautiful bat card from the hostesswiththemostess, and a spooky card from SakiGirl, previously I got a lovely witch card from beautifulnightmare, and arlita. I will post pics when I receive them all!

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, so excited! I received several cards! 
First off I got a card from HallowsEva , has such a creepy pair of girls on it,, LOVE it!!! 

I also received a cool bat card from the hostesswiththemostess,, , very creative! 
from I'm the Goddess a wonderful card with witchy things on it, and the MacBeth poem on it! so cool, of course I love witches,,, and then>>>>>>>

and a amazingly cool creative card from JustWhisper,, man, girl,, what alot of work went into that , so cool,, love the little frankie guy dancing at the monsters ball!!!!!!!! 

thank you all,, they all made my day and made me smile!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Very kool!! Very creative...and now my mind is stuck singing that song. Thanks Just Whisper!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bethene and Iowa Guy, glad you like the card and you're welcome. While those were killer to make I had so much fun doing it. It kept me busy on those rainy days and what would have been really boring evenings.

Iowa Guy, that song was stuck in my head for awhile also. Too bad I couldn't have made it one of those singing cards. Ha ha.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for the card beautifulnightmare.I love it!I love spiders and spiderwebs and you did such a great job!wish I could draw!Spiders along with crows and bats are one of my favorite thing's!I also saved the stickers from the envelope and put them in my card!

I also would like to thank Araniella for the vampire card.His eyes fell off getting here but I will be able to fix him right up!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh drat. I suspected those eyes would pop off in transit. Everyone get your glue ready!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

kmeyer1313, I received your card today. I laughed at the pumpkin headed witch flying with her cat on the broom. It is so cute. And the little extras you added are perfectly adorable. Thank you so much. I kind of like getting one card at a time. It makes each day a little special.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these are from Araniella, Just Whisper, i'm the Goddess, and Halloeve55. Great, Great cards!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Just wanted to drop a quick update to say our cards are in the mail...with any luck, they should be arriving in mailboxes in the next couple of days!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got a card form Araniella love it girl thank you


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got all the fixin's to make my cards, so I'm hoping to get them out in the mail Monday!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 3 more cards all so darn cute a bat fromHostesswiththemostest,Spiderweb ,spider snd witch from Lady Arsnic and an adorable vampire from Araniella. Than ykou all made me smile to see them. . Mine will be in the mail hopefully tomorrow or Saturday at the latest.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all. I received three adorable cards yesterday.



















They are from Nowhining and Silver Lady, Araniella, and Halloweve55. Thank you, thank you, thank you. It is so much fun receiving these cards in the mail.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

we got cool dracula cards today they are adorible. You all have such amazing cards and I feel bad that mine are store bought nothing creative (my idea didn't turn out the way I wanted so I will be working on that all year and have it perfect for next year) Thank you all for doing this its so nice getting mail that is not bills or junk mail.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's official! My cards are done! I quit at 2:30 though wanted to quit long before that.  I knew that if I didn't get them finished tonight it would be next week before they were sent out. So hopefully all of them will be at their destinations by mid-week.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Great cards from Pumpkin215, Moonbaby345, Beautifulnightmare, Chocolatechip 1979, Ash1031, Arlita, I'm the Goddess, HollowsEva, SilverLady & Nowhining, Hostess with the Mostess, katshead42, Sneaky Kid, Halloweve55 and Lady Arsenic. Hmm..I hope I didn't leave anyone out...

Will be changing the hanging purple ribbon this weekend to the orange and tying it a little fancier. Love that everyone can see when they enter the house.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok i lied. my stupid cards dont fit in any envelope that can be sent with a regular postage stamp so im back to the drawing board. half tempted to just buy some freaking cards because the ones i made are more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> ok i lied. my stupid cards dont fit in any envelope that can be sent with a regular postage stamp so im back to the drawing board. half tempted to just buy some freaking cards because the ones i made are more trouble than they're worth.


Just hand deliver them. LOL
or better yet Owl carrier them.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> ok i lied. my stupid cards dont fit in any envelope that can be sent with a regular postage stamp so im back to the drawing board. half tempted to just buy some freaking cards because the ones i made are more trouble than they're worth.


That's no good! Maybe you can make a homemade envelope? Depending on how many cards you have of course!

I have 2 left to make, they will done tonight after work, and they will all be mailed out tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh and I got a lovley vampire card from Arianella...but his little peepers fell off, I just stuck them right back on!

Thank you!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Araniella::these vampire cards are too cute! Very creative! He had an eye operation when I got him but he is fully recovered


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Mailman just took my cards! They should be arriving within a few days. 

I still have a few left if someone still wants to trade.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> ok i lied. my stupid cards dont fit in any envelope that can be sent with a regular postage stamp so im back to the drawing board. half tempted to just buy some freaking cards because the ones i made are more trouble than they're worth.


So sorry.  I planned to make my envelopes out of brown paper bags, but wouldn't you know it, I misplaced them and ended up using white printer paper instead. I managed one envelope per sheet of paper and after thirty-some cards I finally got the knack of it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

They're only too big by a hair. I need to find a paper cutter and trim the edges off then they'll fit. Its just frustrating. Already spent 14 $ on envelopes that don't even work.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh Mariposa,,, that's too bad, and extremely frustrating I can only imagine! 

I got 3 cards today,, o
a adorable pumpkin headed witch, on a broom with her cat,, it looks so cute and vintage-y!!! along with a cute joke! 
A fantastic vampire from Araniella.. how incrediably creative!!

amd a awesome one from Saki Girl,, with bat cut outs,,, and bats and the moon,,,, very cool!!!!! 

thank you guys!!!!!!!!! I so love getting cards in the mail!!!!!!

I mailed my out of country ones,, and I also have 20 from the farthest distance away with stamps going out in the morning,,, the rest will go out in the middle of the week when I get paid!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> They're only too big by a hair. I need to find a paper cutter and trim the edges off then they'll fit. Its just frustrating. Already spent 14 $ on envelopes that don't even work.



Well look on the bright side--you have $14 worth on envelopes for your next project.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Got a card (vampire) from Araniella today! Thank you thank you! Again, I should be getting all my exchanges out very shortly. Life has been a bit crazy lately, luckily crazy in a Good way.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

true that i guess. next year if i make my own cards i guess i gotta do them a bit smaller. who'd have thought using half a sheet of card stock (hobby lobby squares) would create a card too big to fit into anything normal sized.. and the cards arent even that big! dub tee eff!


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

About two weeks ago I received a wonderful card from beautifulnightmare






.

Thank you very much for the card beautifulnightmare.

I will be putting all of my cards in the mail tomorrow, so hopefully you'll see them in your mailbox soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I mailed out the second batch today, including my only out of states card to Mooney1. Please let me know when it arrives. Even though I used the postage meter at work to determine the postage, I worry. Have six more cards to get into the mail. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok heres a complete list of thanks to people whose cards ive received so far:

hollows eva
beautifulnightmare
saki girl
halloeve55
chocolatechip1979
lady sherry
katshead42
im the goddess
lady arsnic
hostesswiththemostess
jezebelle
arlita
just whisper (love that pop up book!)
ash-1031
araniella

i love them all! 


my cards are all ready to go in the mail on monday so be on the look out next week for them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got more cards today love them so cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got great cards again to day,, 
a wonderful McBeth witches style one from Lady Arsnic,, ADORE this!

and a fabulous one with a haunted house on it that when held up to the light, the moon adn the windows look like lights are coming thru the window and also lights the moon!! so freakn' cool!!!!! 

thank you both!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got a beautiful NBC card from the West family today. Thank you Defenstrator. Your mailing label was really cool too.

Well, for any of you that got one of my storybooks...I am waiting to see who is the first to catch my major mistake. I was already finished assembling all 20 of them when my daughter pointed out a hilarious mistake. It is the same mistake on every card. I decided to leave it that way and see if anyone notices.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I got a beautiful NBC card from the West family today. Thank you Defenstrator. Your mailing label was really cool too.
> 
> Well, for any of you that got one of my storybooks...I am waiting to see who is the first to catch my major mistake. I was already finished assembling all 20 of them when my daughter pointed out a hilarious mistake. It is the same mistake on every card. I decided to leave it that way and see if anyone notices.


I'm happy to hear the card arrived, and the Defenestrator household is VERY hopeful that we have NBC fans on the receiving end. It is the 20th anniversary of our favorite Halloween movie, and we just couldn't resist in the end. 

With respect, JustWhisper, we received your card yesterday, and I refuse to accept that there is a mistake. It is perfect in every respect. Everyone took turns with it, and I was even able to share it with my parents who happened to be in town.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Defenestrator said:


> I'm happy to hear the card arrived, and the Defenestrator household is VERY hopeful that we have NBC fans on the receiving end. It is the 20th anniversary of our favorite Halloween movie, and we just couldn't resist in the end.
> 
> With respect, JustWhisper, we received your card yesterday, and I refuse to accept that there is a mistake. It is perfect in every respect. Everyone took turns with it, and I was even able to share it with my parents who happened to be in town.


Thank you. I love the fact that your entire family enjoyed playing with it. Now go back and read EVERY word on the card again and think specifically about Halloween while you do it. I don't think I would have ever noticed it myself, so don't feel bad if you cannot find it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

found it! lol

but i wont spoil for anyone. make them search like i had to.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool. It was pretty funny, eh? Thanks for not spoiling it. After everyone gets their cards I will tell for anyone that didn't get it.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

For those that are exchanging with me, your postcards will be going out Tuesday!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got a card from kmeyer1313  thanks!
will post pix when more come in


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All. I just to let everyone know that I sent all my cards today. I sent about 30 this year. Thank you all for your cards as I have about a dozen so far. Remember, I will be posting pictures to my facebook page as well as my website as soon as it's launched. www.halloweensnob.com


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

*WHEW!*....I _finally_ got my cards done today and they will be going out tomorrow. Ended up not being able to make my own, but they are unique and specific to me.  I have 6 cards left if anyone else is looking for some last minute exchanges. Just send me a PM and it will go out tomorrow with the rest. 

Will also be posting a pic soon of all the great cards I've gotten so far.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have received so many awesome cards I will try to list them in a few. But I do owe hallowmas and Dex1138 an apology. I was tidying up my desk and found your cards here, all addressed and even stamped! Will mail them in the morning!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am sorry to say that this year me and sshocuspocus will not be able to exchange cards  we have exchanged for the last 3 years but we have ran into some unexpected finical problems that our out of our hands. Thank u to the ones who have sent us cards and please forgive me and I really wanted to give back. Hope next year i can make it up to u all.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry Kingcoop80 for your problems,,, I am sending my cards cuz I enjoy it, and while I do love getting cards,,I don't send them just for that,, so enjoy the cards,,with no worries!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been out of town on an emergency and I am told by my sons that there are some great cards waiting for me. I do want to acknowledge those who have sent and to let you all know I will have all mine sent this weekend. I will post pictures with thanks as soon as I get home


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Digbugsgirl, I got your frightfully adorable card today. The little ghosty holding the pumpkin is so cute. And I am a sucker for anything with a kitty on it. Thank you so much.
Jack's Eckstein, What a totally cool postcard. Did you make them yourself or did you find someplace that sells such brilliance? What I thought was most interesting about the picture on the front is the small print which lies under all the other words and pictures. It is upside down. Thank you for remembering me.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thx Betheny. I hope you and everyone has a happy halloween


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

God at cute card from moony_1 todat with TOT shadow kids and Pretty Happy Halloween Ribbon. I will post pictures when I get all the cards. Thats Moony_1 and Family and Thanks for your servce too


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Got some awesome cards today...brightened up my son who has a fever  thank you normallikeyou,moony_1,jackseckstein!They are great!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a great Spider web "face" card from LizzyBorden,,
also a fabulous witch card from Moony1
a great creepy owl card from Kendralyn,, 
and last but certainly not least, a card from Iowa Guy that is great,,, made me laugh,, I am officially dumb enough to be in a horror movie! LOL!!!!!!!!


thank you all!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received 2 cards today, from lizzie borden and moony_1. love them both! 

didnt get my cards out yet, hoping to get up early enough tomorrow to get to the post office and get them sent out. the lazy turds are only open till noon and i dont like the postal staff at the surrounding towns post offices.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I was out of town for a week and buried in work as well. I have received a whole bunch of awesome cards. I will make sure everyone is thanked as I love each and every one!!!!

I have mine dropped in the mail as well. What an awesome family!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is a list of who I have received cards from so far:
Just Whisper
moony_1
lizzy borden
Araniella
Normal like you
HalloEve55
HallowsEva
hostesswiththemostess
Hallomas
Lady Arsnic
katshead42
sakigirl
moonbaby345
No Whinning & Silver Lady
chocolatechip1979
AsH1031
Jezzebelle
Arlita
and one I don't have the username for but it came all the way from Albany NY

I love each and every card. I am hanging them up above my tv. Thanks to each one of you for exchanging with me!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

just got one from LIZZYBORDEN! thank you i love it!
just got these great boxes to put the cards in


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I had cards from Beatyfullnightmare, Normallikeyou and bethene and I love them all!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally dropped my last 3 cards in the mail. Whew!

Received some great cards over the weekend and so far this week. Can't remember from where, but I'll give an update soon of the cards received. LOVE them all!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

cards are sent so people should start receiving in a couple days.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi All.....just got our card in the mail, hope you like it....our daughter drew it. My wife has stage 4 cervical cancer, but...seems to be responding well to the chemo at this point, along with alternative methods of healing. Just wanted to let those of you who are on my list know why you have not received anything yet....I have had my plate pretty full


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Katzilla---these cards are the LAST thing you should be thinking about right now. Happy see that the Mrs. is responding well. In my thoughts and prayers that it continues the upward climb. Hugs.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

i just wanted to post and say thank you to the card exchangers i've received from so far:

NormalLikeYou, Pumpkin215, sneakykid, hallowmas, JustWhisper, & NOWHINING & Silver Lady

As it gets closer to Halloween, I'll post a few details of my card display - I was going to just hang them all on my wall, but there's a few creations I can't/won't do that to, so I'm working on something else to corral them in....

I wanted to thank everybody that's exchanging with me - my husband lost his job almost two weeks ago, & the stress levels at our house over it have been crazy, to say the least. That's why some of the stamping on my cards looks a little nuts - i was using up all my little amounts of stamps cause I didn't want to have to use funds we might not need to buy forever stamps - but he started a new job today, so I'm hopeful. Seeing a little Halloween joy in my mailbox & in my house has been one of my sanity savers these past few days....and I thank you.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the cards bring a smile to my face its so exciting to get them
kmeyer1313 hope things get back to normal for your family


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm reeaally starting to get nervous that folks don't appear to have received our cards yet....I took a bit of a chance with labels, and am starting to get concerned that the post office managed to dislodge them from the envelopes. 

I know Arlita's arrived, but can anyone else confirm they've seen a card from our direction? Even the post office can't move this slowly....


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Got a pretty card with a cool Poem from I'm the Goddess.Thanks I love it Goddess. Also my cards got sent out this week. Grandaughts helpe with so please don't judge too harshly they are 7 & 8.LOL I think they did good job but I might be a bit bias.LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

aww,, Haunted Nana,, I will adore the cards made from your granddaughters,, what a great memory you made with them they will remember it always!

Katzilla,, my thoughts go out to you and your family,,
Kmeyer13, glad your hubby got a new job, hope things settle down for you! 
defenestrator, I do not see a card from you but do have on that I do not see a name, unless it got separated from the other cards


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

KATZILLA said:


> Hi All.....just got our card in the mail, hope you like it....our daughter drew it. My wife has stage 4 cervical cancer, but...seems to be responding well to the chemo at this point, along with alternative methods of healing. Just wanted to let those of you who are on my list know why you have not received anything yet....I have had my plate pretty full


oh wow, sorry to hear about your wifes cancer. hopefully she pulls through and you get a few more years together at the very least.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok guys this year I decided to start school, figured i would have time for everything, fell a bit behind but finally cards made in 24 hours and will ship tomorrow! Wooohoo!!! Here's a pic of this years card, enjoy!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I got my cards all sent out yesterday morning!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

All of mine are now in the mail- hope you like them!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

wonderful cards from moony_1, hostesswiththemostess, lizzy borden, and kmeyer1313


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanted to post a picture, but since I've misplaced a very cool card from Arlita, I will just say a big ol' thank you to:

Arlita, Just Whisper, Araniella, Defenestrator, Jezebelle, HalloGeekHalfrican and Lizzy Borden.

Thank you!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Defenestrator said:


> I'm reeaally starting to get nervous that folks don't appear to have received our cards yet....I took a bit of a chance with labels, and am starting to get concerned that the post office managed to dislodge them from the envelopes.
> 
> I know Arlita's arrived, but can anyone else confirm they've seen a card from our direction? Even the post office can't move this slowly....


I got mine. It took some detective work because it said ____ Family and not Defenestrator, so I had to go back through my list to match you up. Maybe others are having the same "hmmmm" moment.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Defenestrator said:


> I'm reeaally starting to get nervous that folks don't appear to have received our cards yet....I took a bit of a chance with labels, and am starting to get concerned that the post office managed to dislodge them from the envelopes.
> 
> I know Arlita's arrived, but can anyone else confirm they've seen a card from our direction? Even the post office can't move this slowly....


Received mine too! Loved the artwork inside.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's been a crazy month as we have four birthdays within a two week period thankfully today's is the last one for a week. Of course next week's birthday I wont have to fret much about as it's mine. 

Anyhow I have fallen behind on acknowledging cards and even had them all lined up for a photo when I realized why I stopped taking pictures last evening--my iPod is full!  So in the meantime here's a list of cards I've received to date:

Arlita
AsH-1031
Defenestrator
Arieniella
NOWHINING and Silver Lady
beautifulnightmare
HalloGeekHalfrican
hallowmas
sneakykid
kmeyer1313


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Got a pretty card with a cool Poem from I'm the Goddess.Thanks I love it Goddess. Also my cards got sent out this week. Grandaughts helpe with so please don't judge too harshly they are 7 & 8.LOL I think they did good job but I might be a bit bias.LOL


 I really enjoyed making them.



midnightterror said:


> Ok guys this year I decided to start school, figured i would have time for everything, fell a bit behind but finally cards made in 24 hours and will ship tomorrow! Wooohoo!!! Here's a pic of this years card, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 179625


 That is really a cool looking card.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have received awesome cards from all of these folks so far. I love each one!!!! I’m in the process of hanging them all on my wall with Halloween ribbon. Makes the room so much better. 

kmeyer1313
Hallowmas
Sneakykid
Lizzyborden
JustWhisper, OMG awesome book!!
Defenestrator
Hostesswiththemostess
Hollows Eva
Bethene
Pumpkin215
katshead42
moony_1
Saki.Girl
Araniella


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay for cards!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got another one from nhh! thank you!
i got a late start on the exchange will post pix as they all come in


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I didn't sign up this year as I couldn't afford postage , however the lovely Bethene sent me a beautiful handmade card. Thank you so much, Bethene!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been sooo busy setting up and running a Haunt here in the Seattle Area. ( if you're in Mountlake Terrace on a Fri or Sat come check us out tell them Rob N sent you... so we get credit for a referral)... first time for us working on a pro haunt... keeping us hopping. Cards went out this afternoon. 

Thanks for the cards I've received so far from - Their all great. 

Araniella
Saki Girl
Moonbaby345
Jezebelle
Beautifulnightmare
Hostesswiththemostess
Chocolatechip1979
Halloeve55
Bethene
Katshead42
NOWHINING and Silver Lady
Just Whisper
Lady Arsnic
Moony_1


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> I got mine. It took some detective work because it said ____ Family and not Defenestrator, so I had to go back through my list to match you up. Maybe others are having the same "hmmmm" moment.





lizzyborden said:


> Received mine too! Loved the artwork inside.


**Whew** that is a load off of my mind...thank you both for letting me know! 

I now see several folks that have them, and am feeling a bit more confident in the glue I used on the labels. 

I'll just have to check back with Bethene, and if hers has not yet arrived, use it as an excuse to draw something new, and send out another card.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

hopefully some of my exchangees start getting their cards tomorrow. 

i havent got any since tuesday. but i still look forward to checking the mailbox every day because i know there are a lot more on their way. though i did get my beauty and the beast dvd i ordered today and watched that already, so my mail did bring at least some good news to go with my gas bill lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received two fabulous cards from Moony_1 and Blueczarina. I'm off to scouts, so I will post photos later.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

So far this week I've received amazing cards from:

Defenstrator
HalloweenSnob
Moony_1
Halloweener
Hallwmas
NormalLikeYou
Lizzy Borden
Kendralyn
I'm the Goddess
Saki Girl
Keyer 1313

Thank you all so much...I love rushing to the mailbox every day looking for cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Defenestrator, mine just barely got here. The label was hanging on by a thread. I was instantly concerned about the rest of your cards and had the same fear as you. I hope they all arrived safely since you did not put any return address on them.

The Red Hallows sent me a hilarious card. Mom dressed like a creepy clown hiding under young son's bed....LMAO. What a great card. Thanks. I just love it.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Defenestrator, mine just barely got here. The label was hanging on by a thread. I was instantly concerned about the rest of your cards and had the same fear as you. I hope they all arrived safely since you did not put any return address on them.



Ahh, my fears were justified....thank you so much for letting me know, JustWhisper!

The label, and lack of return address were aesthetic choices, and probably not the wisest ones. I do that waaay too often. 

I'm preparing a few 'replacement' cards to take care of anyone that doesn't receive theirs!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

hey haunters! just a heads up that i'm mailing out my cards tomorrow if you are expecting one from me. ive received some great ones so far WOW you all sure are creative here!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The king an I's cards are stamped, sealed, addressed and ready to go minus the Canadian folks they just need postage and im not sure how much so will have to check with the post office on those. Be on the look out soon for our cards.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been so busy lately I haven't been able to come to the forum much. But, I've received some lovely cards from Saki.Girl, LizzyBorden, Kmeyer1313, Araniella and Chocolatechip1979 . I also feel like I may be forgetting someone, so if you know you've sent me one recently chances are I got it and I love it! 

I'll be sending mine out really soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love reviving cards got more yesterday need to get pics of them up today. Thank you everyone your cards all rock


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bethany got your card. So cute! U rock. Thanks so much. And thanks to everyone else who sent us 1.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got 2 cards today (well 3 but one was a birthday/halloween card from my childhood bestie) from blue czarina and haunted nana. thanks!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got another one from brimstonewitch! thank you!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We got cards from Hauntednana today thank you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

From Blueczarina and Mooney_1







And three others from Haunted Nana, Miraposa, and nhh. I love the creativity of everyone's cards. Thank you.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

nhh, I received your beautiful card today. What an original design and verse. I really like that instead of focusing on things like ghosties and trick r treating your card celebrated those of us that work to make it more fun for others, and to the unity of haunters. Thanks for remembering me. Meow.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, and I mailed out the last of my cards today. Each one of my cards were different, just fyi.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've had a very hectic month but I am finally done & mailing out cards tomorrow morning! Sorry I am a bit late in mailing cards out this year 

I have received cards and I love them all, will post soon!!! Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The last of our cards, the ones going to Canada are now out. Went to the post office to mail something else and got forever global stamps (I learned something because I didn't know they made Global stamps) Sorry if it takes longer for those cards to get their I have never mailed anything out of the country so I don't know how much longer it takes than US mail.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm finishing up my cards today, so they'll be sent off by flying monkeys on Monday!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got more cards also thank you so much everyone they make my day


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I received 2 cards.

mariposa, thank you for the very cute card with a ghost and lots of BOOs. You did a great job.

Stinker bell and frog prince, great photography. Love your card. 

Thank you both for your awesome cards. It always make my day to get real mail.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a card today with a little verse from Mariposa. Thank you makes me smile everytime I get a card and the grand kids can't wait to see all the new ones every time they come over. Also glad my cards are starting to arrive at their haunted destinations.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I also got a cute mummy card from Halloween snob. Thanks Halloween snob


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

We received a number of cards over the last two days...unfortunately, I've been up to my elbows in prop building, and haven't had a chance to grab any photos. 

I've made some room in the schedule tomorrow morning (before I even get the drill out) to get some photos taken; we've gotten some really great cards, and everyone needs to see them!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I got cards from:

Lizzyborden
Bethene
Beautifulnightmare
HalloGeekHalfrican
Arlita
Hallowmas
Sneakykid
Kmeyer1313

Thanks to all of you! I loved every one of them


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received a great card from Brimstonewitch today, thank you. I really like the photo. Is that one of your displays? I mailed yours yesterday from work. Seeing how fast your got here, you should have yours Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got another one from beautifulnightmare i love the kitty!
will post pix of the ones i got so far i love them all and when i get them they bring a great pumpkin smile. thank you my halloween people


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I’ve finally put down the prop building implements long enough to pick up a camera, snap a few pictures, and say ‘thank you’ for the wonderful cards we’ve received over the last little while.

Here are the (mostly) new arrivals: 

Thanks to JustWhisper, bethene, lizzyborden, (+ Arlita's gorgeous tri-fold again )









And to, kmeyer1313, nhh, spookyGirl1980, and the Red Hallows!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have alot of people to thank, have been off this thread lately,, 
I received a hilarious card from the Red Hallows,,, LOL, too funny!
got a cool frankie card from Spiderwitch and count Nevermore,,,very creative,,
a very creepy cool card from sinklerbell and and frog prince 
a postcard with very cool lab on it,, broom Brimstonewitch

a trick or treat one with a great poem in it from Mariposa0283
a fabulous cemetery one from NHH. 

one with poison hemlock on it from blueczarina
a very creative mummy from Halloweensnob,
A postcard from Salem from Dex,
and a gorgeous vintage one from Teresa M


thank you all for the fabulous cards.. 
I mailed most of mine, have like 8 more to make, sorry I am such a slacker,,,


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> I received a great card from Brimstonewitch today, thank you. I really like the photo. Is that one of your displays?


Your welcome and looking forward to yours! Yes, the photo is from part of my display last year. I have absolutely nothing up this year for display, so I'm living via last years LOL.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got 4 cards in the mail today, from pumpkin king and his queen, halloweeeiner, and stinkerbell and frog prince. thank you everyone!

ive only got a few more cards to receive and then my mailbox gets dull again until christmas lol


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow so glad ours are starting to get to there locations. 

I received two cards today and the King received 8! He will have a lot of fun mail to open when he gets home witch is good he is always in need of a pick me up Monday nights.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been getting some gorgeous cards in the mail lately! Thank you so much! I will be posting pics of them and who they're from soon  

On the other hand... mine will be going out late. I've had a couple of issues with the ones I was making. After 8 days of waiting for the ink to dry from using a stamp and ink pad.. they're still not dry and are smearing! I've had to come up with something else which I'm not nearly as happy with  They'll be sent out on Wednesday.. I'm apologizing to everyone who agreed to exchange cards with me that they haven't received them yet. I do promise you'll be getting one from me... it just might be a lot later than I had hoped. Sorry guys


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 5 cute cards today
pumkinqueen 29 a little cat and pumpkin
pumpkinking30 Ghost and do.LOL
Spider Witch a very pretty orange and black card with ghost on it with a cute verse
Halloweeeiner gross,rotten and hideous(NOT) card it was cute and last but not at all least
Bethene an adorable little witchs had with a cute verse. So datn cute.
Thanks one and all it made my Monday.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Got another card from Bethene today, thank you!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got several cool cards in the mail. 

I got ones from:
Araniella
Stinkerbell and Frog Prince
Mariposa0238
Pumpkinking30
nhh
i'm the goddess
Halloeve55

Thanks everyone! I love them. I think I've sent thank you PM's to everyone I got card from so far.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got like 6 cards yesterday thNk you everyone I will post pics soon. Made my Monday


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Big bunch of cards received yesterday! Thank you everyone. Again, can't remember who they're from at the moment, but I will post soon.

I'm running out of room on my railing and I LOVE it. I could go up--but I think I'm going to keep them all together so I can see all of them easily.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got 2 cards today from spookybella977 and skullie, thanks!

8 more to come! yay


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the cards I have received. I have failed to post any pictures and thank each of you individually. I am truly sorry. I tested Friday night for my 2nd degree brown belt and because I was so sore I couldn't work on the haunt so now I am behind.
I love getting my cards and they are hanging in my kitchen for my guests to enjoy as much as I am.
Thank you again to everyone.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got a really neat card from bethene!!! love the cat button!
thank you


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Needed something to pick up after the weekend working at the haunted house...450 on Friday and 800 on Saturday came through. 

Thanks for cards from the Pumpkin King and Queen, Midnightterror, nhh, LizzyBorden, TereraM, blueczarina, SpiderWitch, and Mariposa0283


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Note to self don't piss off lady sherry lol 



LadySherry said:


> Thank you all for the cards I have received. I have failed to post any pictures and thank each of you individually. I am truly sorry. I tested Friday night for my 2nd degree brown belt and because I was so sore I couldn't work on the haunt so now I am behind.
> I love getting my cards and they are hanging in my kitchen for my guests to enjoy as much as I am.
> Thank you again to everyone.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Two more cards! One from Bethene and JenniferRene! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

OK.. back up cards completed and will be sent tomorrow morning. Thanks to everyone for being patient


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your cards. To date I have received from:  lady arsnic
moony_1
arlita
brimstonewitch
Dex1138
JenniferRene
midnightterror
lizzyborden
nowhining and silver Lady
haunted nana
Araniella
jezebelle
pumpkin215
nhh
Spookybella977
ladysherry
kmeyer1313
sneakykid 
Have not yet received from: beautifulnightmare
bethene
lisa48317
Tropical Jewel
Hearts1003
moony_1
katzilla
Grego-Fett


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

*My card Display*

Here is a picture of how my cards are displayed:






I will be posting everyone's individual card to my website at www.halloweensnob.com If you do not want your card listed, please PM me. All address info is kept confidential. As I promised, there will be a few Halloween Snob Awards revealed and a special surprise shipped to your address.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally! cards are done & will be in the mail tomorrow!

Don't you hate when you have a vision in your mind and you're thinking it's pretty awesome & then ~someone~ comes along and shoots you down?? Totally happened tonight. I stamped my envelopes with maple leaves, as a nod to my Maple Grove Cemetery. Here comes the spawn (aka my daughter)...."Why are you putting Canadian flags on your envelopes?? "


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bethene, I got your adorable card yesterday. Girl, I just love the witch hat. How creative and beautiful, especially with the little ghosties on it. The ribbon is so fancy. The inside was just as awesome. This is for sure one of my favorites this year. Thank you so very much.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

*frown* Man I really let myself get behind for this card exchange! Gonna have to do 3 day delivery or overnight to make sure all my exchanges happen on or before Halloween


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More cards today love them so much fun to recive I want to think of some thing very cool for next year


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you to Pumpkingqueen29, Pumpkinking30, Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, Mariposa0283, Bethene, Blueczarina, Haunted Nana, Halloweeeiner, and Halloween Snob. Such Fab cards!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> More cards today love them so much fun to receive I want to think of some thing very cool for next year



I agree, I had fun making them but time got away from me when life got in the way, I thought about actually working on cards throughout the year so I have new ideas made and cards complete for when we start next year I will just have to mail them!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The cards have been rolling in! I think the record has been seven in one day.  

I need to update my list of cards received but have been really busy for the past week. Hope to be back tonight but until then, I have drywall to tend too.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

no cards for me today.. sad! i want my bethene card!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Finally! cards are done & will be in the mail tomorrow!
> 
> Don't you hate when you have a vision in your mind and you're thinking it's pretty awesome & then ~someone~ comes along and shoots you down?? Totally happened tonight. I stamped my envelopes with maple leaves, as a nod to my Maple Grove Cemetery. Here comes the spawn (aka my daughter)...."Why are you putting Canadian flags on your envelopes?? "


Hahaha! I found out when my husband took all my cards in to be sent off today... he and the postmaster put poinsettia stamps on all but the 3 going to Canada. Bless their hearts! LOLOL!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mailed off the rest of mine today! yay! Sorry the second batch got off later than first!..My son and I got 11 cards today(due to a cold we didn't make it out to the mailbox for 3 days)you Halloween haunters have lots of creativity!pure awesomeness!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you stinkerbell&frogprince(great pictures!),pumpkinking&queen(cute cards!if you bought them in a pack,where from!?),spiderwitch(love the poem and awesome card!),blueczarina(love the candies!),midnight terror(witchy card will tie in nicely with my witch theme),mariposa0283(love your poem and cool card!),brimston3(love the vintage pic & where do you find patience to cut of these cool pumpkin&cat!),nhh(another great poem &pics!),skullie-ez-fitzie zettle(I enjoyed the bucket list vacation scrapbook!too cool!),spookybella977(my son said the card was too scary to show ME!..he's fivecool zombie!)thank you everyone!and excuse my 'blabbling thanks'


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, its 1:20am (Iowa/Central time) and I have all my cards ready for departure 2morrow. Prolly gonna send them on priority since I had originally planned to be done 2 weeks ago and I want ALL cards received on or before Halloween. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's an updated list of cards received so far. I love them all . Hubby was disappointed last evening when he discovered what he thought were Halloween cards were actually birthday cards for me.  

Have them all displayed in our bedroom and will try to get a picture before long. 

Arlita
AsH-1031
Defenestrator
Arieniella
NOWHINING and Silver Lady
beautifulnightmare
HalloGeekHalfrican
hallowmas
sneakykid
kmeyer1313
Jennifer Rene
im the goddess
Brimstonewitch
Spooky_Girl1980
Halloween Snob
The Red Hallows
bethene
SpiderWitch
nhh
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
Pumpkinqueen29
Pumpkinking30


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to those I have gotten cards from. Sorry I have been so busy lately and haven't been checking in to let you guys know I got your cards. I love all of them and have them displayed in my living room. I promise to sit down and thank everyone by name just as soon as I can.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

2nd day of no cards. wondering if some got lost in the mail


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

ALL SENT! ETA=Monday the 28th...let me know!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I mailed my cards this morning and hope all of my exchange buddies like them! Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to make them by hand this year, but I tried my best to pick out some pretty and cute cards to send.

This is the selection of fantastic, beautiful cards I've received so far!









Thank you so much to beautifulnightmare, nhh, spookybella977, hostesswiththemostess, Araniella, and pumpkinking30 for your fabulous cards! I love them all!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

No cards yesterday but a few the day before.

thanks to Spookybella977, Skully and EZ Zettle and JenniferRene


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a cute little Monster Pumpkin with Zombie eating it From Spookybella977. Thanks I loved it and the Zombie Sticker on envelope. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Brimston3, Spookybella977, Skullie, EZ, Fitzie Zettle, thank you for the wonderful cards!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

day 3 without any cards! dub tuff usps, give me my stinkin cahds!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received so many cards the last few days, hope I don't repeat thank you,, but if so,, well thats ok too, my computer has been on the fritz so have not posted about them... 
first got a darling card from pumpkin queen29 with a "singing" black kitty,,, 

a creepily elegant one from Jennifer Rene

a absloutely fabulous ouija board one from Midnight terror

a cool zombie eating a googly eyed pumpkin one from spookybella977

a amazing 3d trick or treat one from Br1ston3

a adorable tricker treating ghost from pumpkin king 30

a sparkly haunted house from Simply Jen

a card full of" gross, rotten and hideous things,,, " from Halloweeeiner , all meant in a good way of course,, lol!


a cute ghost from ALKONOST

and a adorable angel statue card from Lisa48317


thank you all so much, I am loving this,, I will be sad when no more cards come! 

I send a few more yesterday, I think I have 2 more to send,, sorry guys,, so darn late this year,, Mariposa, I think yours went out in yesterdays batc


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh good i was worrying that it went missing! saw everyone else getting theirs earlier this week and started panicking when i didnt get mine lol. 

still have 8 cards to receive and some im wondering if i will get because i havent seen a lot of them even post in the thread, but ive been surprised before. i did have 3 or 4 people stiff me on cards last year. hoping to not repeat that this year.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i got a card! i got a card!

from alkonost, thanks! hopefully this is the start of the last influx of mass cards lol


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Now that I think everyone should have their cards, and I don't think we'll be spoiling any surprises, I thought it might be ok to post a little something.

We wanted everyone's card to be a bit different, so each card got a different NBC inspired doodle inside.

I thought it might be a bit of fun for those that received them to see what some of the sister cards looks like, so here are a few photos....maybe you can find yours?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

dammit defenestrator, i want one now!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

We received a card from alkonost! Thank you the ghost is cute!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

D'oh! 

Sorry about that, Mariposa! 

Well, that is an unintended consequence....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol i just love NBC. maybe next year.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i just got one from tropical jewel i love it! thank you
i got a late start so dont have very many but here are the ones i have thank you to everyone i exchnged with i love them all



















heres my tree












i still need to take the tags off the ornaments!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a fabulous card from TropicalJewel,, love the Hocus Pocus poem!!!! as well as the lenticular picture!!

and a card from Katshead42 with a cool coffin that opens!

thank you both, !!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a card from Mariposa in the week and yesterday from Nhh.. Actually the one from Nhh was in a box! And I belive I was glitterbombed for the first time lol. My floor is now nicely decorated with stringy glittery things lol. With the card was some cool presents ( amongst them some CANDY CORN)


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 cards yesterday one from Halloeve55 with boos sprinkles in it and a cute little ghost from Alkonost love them both and Thank you


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I hadnt been on here in forever. But wanted to thank everyone for their cards. I finally addressed, stamped and mailed them all today. I pray you get them before Halloween. They are finally out the door! which is funny because it seems every year I send them on November 1st or something horrible so hey I am 4 days early!!!! I am doing a fund raiser with our local food pantry and its taken over everything I do it seems. It ends on Halloween night how fitting. Anyway thank you and I want to post a pic of my cards as well I will tonight or tomorrow. If you get them just send a post and I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!(my cards that is.)


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 1 card today from Haunted Dive it has black cats and pumpkins on it. Thanks HD.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I owe more thanks to Halloween Snob, TropicalJewel, Lisa48317, Halloweve55,Stinkerbell, Spooky_girl1980, Blueczarina, Kardec251985, im the goddess, moony_1, HallowsEva (Big big thanks here..). All my cards are beautiful and all so different. I love them all!!!!! I have them hanging up in our entryway.











Some Closeups so you can see all of the spooky beauty!




































Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I would like to take a moment to thank everybody who sent me cards even if i wasn't in the exchange this year long story … at start i tough it was a mistake but every day i received 1 or 2 .Everyday it put a smile in my face like a kid and i have the full intention to reply to each individually when i will have a little bit time . So you will receive a Halloween card way after october 31 !.
I will try this week to take a picture of them all displayed 
Again Thanks and it was appreciated and even gave me the little push to try to decorate a little this year .
Frenchy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for all the cards I have revived or are on the way


----------



## marrkede (Oct 29, 2013)

I wanted to spent some good time at best resort and want design some good one.I appreciate your work.Thanks for nice input.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I have been waiting for a key piece for my cards to hurry and get here so I could finish my cards and alas no deliveries so... I sent out alternate cards yesterday. I am hopeful everyone gets their card by Halloween. Next year everyone will receive my intended cards I just couldn't send them unfinished! Sorry for the delay! Also a big thank you to everyone who sent cards it has been so exciting checking the mail everyday and my kids have had so much fun reading and looking at all of these great cards


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Lady Arsnic, I got your card today!!  Thank you Thank you!!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who sent me a beautiful card! I've received MANY more, and will hopefully get a picture once I hang them all. I'm so sorry that mine are so late - the first batch went out today and the rest are finished by the door to go out first thing tomorrow morning. I overextended myself every which way this season, and the cards just kept getting pushed back. You might just get mine after Halloween! Also, for some reason, I exchanged with way more people than I intended to - I do not suggest signing up for a card/gift/SR exchange during your infant's middle-of-the-night feeding! Rest assured, everyone who sent me their address will be receiving a card. Thank you again everyone, the talent and thoughtfulness here is amazing!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Has anyone gotten a card from me? I sent a big pile of them out awhile ago and haven't seen anyone mention receiving from me yet. I just want to make sure they made it! 

I got some cards from Alkonost and Skullie recently. Thanks so much!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> Has anyone gotten a card from me? I sent a big pile of them out awhile ago and haven't seen anyone mention receiving from me yet. I just want to make sure they made it!
> 
> I got some cards from Alkonost and Skullie recently. Thanks so much!


Yes, I received mine and loved it!  

Received several more in the last week so I need to update my list and finally post a picture.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cards were mailed the other day! They should start arriving! My 6 year old niece Hannah helped me with the cards!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

To those of you on my list whom have not received a card yet I can't say I'm sorry enough.
If you exchanged with me last year surely you did get a card from me and on time too.
I have been so caught up with my wife's cancer battle at times I can hardly think straight.
She is still in the hospital and at the moment fighting hard.

So please, forgive me for not getting the rest of my cards mailed, although they be late, I will get them out


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Katzilla I'm so sorry to hear about your wife, many prayers going her way

Thank you everyone who has sent me a card!! I will post soon I promise!! I've just been overwhelmed but I am very grateful and each card has brought a smile to my face!!! Thank you! Have a happy halloween!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Karzilla sorry to hear about your wife. I'm sure those in the exchange with you understand. 

2 more cards over the past couple of days Thanks to ALKONOST and HauntedDiva.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has sent a card I will give a shout out to everyone after tomorrow. I have so many cards..they're all so beautiful and amazing. And the personal touches everyone gives their card makes them even more special. 

I have to say, I am going to miss going to the mail box to get the new cards every day.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my bethene card the other day, been busy so havent really had much of a chance to say thanks till now...

still waiting on 7 cards, expecting only about 2 of them to show up. dont know why people pm me to exchange, then dont follow through. does that bug anyone else? i know things happen but some of them havent even logged on this month to explain and if katzilla can explain his delay, then no one has much of an excuse for not following through with at least a "sorry, i cant do it because something came up" or if you arent going to participate, dont freaking sign up! it just bugs me that i went through all the time to make the cards for 1/5th of the people who agreed to exchange with me and now they arent even polite enough to give me and their other exchangees the time of day by letting us at least know that they arent sending us anything. 

sorry, having an off day. not feeling so great so im extra b*tchy apparently.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

KATZILLA said:


> I have been so caught up with my wife's cancer battle at times I can hardly think straight.



I am sure everyone who agreed to exchange with you will understand. I hope things improve for your wife. Sending good thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Katzilla - I hope things progress well for your wife. No worries from me. But good thoughts and prayers sent for you and the Mrs. 

As far as not getting cards from folks I exchanged with, I don't really think anything of it. I send them out as I committed to and hopefully I don't miss any. I never know if they will get lost in the mail, stolen, etc... I think the same for others. Actually it would take some effort for me to figure out who should have sent me one. I do look on my list to see when I receive one if they are on my list. That helps in case I didn't actually send one. Mariposa0283, I hope your day gets better. I know I am having a day like that today.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just want to say wow!!!!! !WOW!!!! You all really upped the bar this year, the cards were incredible. I'm going to start working on a better design for next year so I won't be embarresed. Thanks again to everyone, happy halloween!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently got a cute ghost from Alkonost, a funny zombie pumpkin card from Spookybella, and a really creative neat card from Skullie, EZ, and Fitzie Zettle. Thanks for all of the cards! 

And sorry to hear that Katzilla. I wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Got all of my cards, and they're AWESOME! Thanks everyone. Hope you liked mine as well, and have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I received all of these cards over the past week. They're great! Thank you so much LadyArsnic, Alkonost, CornStalkers, and Halloeve55! All of your homemade cards are going out on display tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got more cards today whoot thank you everyone i love all of them


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 2 more cards today jusy in time for Halloween. 1 fromHearts with a green spoder web and tiny cute little spider and Sparlky Halloween and 1 fromfrom ELF( rin Loves Halloween) with a spooky ship and bats with a 
poem thanks to you both I love them!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got one from halloweencreature today, that was a nice surprise in my mailbox.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to let everyone know that I haven't forgotten about them and that your cards are on their way. I apologize if they are late, this was a very up and down month for me, and recently I lost a family member and making halloween cards just wasn't something on my mind. I hope everyone understands. But I promise they are on their way to you, it will jsut make halloween last a little bit longer! 

I've received many cards and I am in the process of thanking everyone via PM, I really love seeing all of the different cards and how talented and creative everyone is with what they send!! Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, Here is the updated list of cards I've received to date

Arlita
Spooky_Girl1980
AsH-1031
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
The Red Hallows
Spooky McWho
Defenestrator
Araniella
bethane
SpiderWitch
NOWHINING and Silver Lady
kmeyer1313
Pumpkinking30
mariposa0283
im the goddess
Brimstonewitch
beautiful nightmare
lisa 48317
JenniferRene
HalloGeekHalfrican
Halloween Snob
nhh
hallowmas
Dex1138
sneakykid
CrypticCuriosity
Pumpkinqueen29
Halloween Scream
Grego-Fett
Tropical Jewel

So far I'm missing three cards but see that a few are on the way so I'm going to hold off on my picture for a few more days. Thanks so much for making my first year so much fun. Already have ideas for next year's card and hopefully I have them completed way before Halloween next year.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to let everyone know that I haven't forgotten about them and that your cards are on their way. I apologize if they are late, this was a very up and down month for me, and recently I lost a family member and making halloween cards just wasn't something on my mind. I hope everyone understands. But I promise they are on their way to you, it will jsut make halloween last a little bit longer!
> 
> I've received many cards and I am in the process of thanking everyone via PM, I really love seeing all of the different cards and how talented and creative everyone is with what they send!! Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card!!


So sorry for your loss. I'm sure everyone will understand.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my card from hearts1003 today. 4 more to go!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I sent all my cards out together and seen some of you have received them, so that's awesome! I got some beautiful amazing cards this year, I'll post a pic of all of them together tomorrow.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I have received most of my cards now (including yours, Cornstalker! ), all but one. I will post a list and group picture soon. Thank you, everyone; they are great!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear about you loss. 



Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to let everyone know that I haven't forgotten about them and that your cards are on their way. I apologize if they are late, this was a very up and down month for me, and recently I lost a family member and making halloween cards just wasn't something on my mind. I hope everyone understands. But I promise they are on their way to you, it will jsut make halloween last a little bit longer!
> 
> I've received many cards and I am in the process of thanking everyone via PM, I really love seeing all of the different cards and how talented and creative everyone is with what they send!! Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I received 2 more cards 1 fromSpooky McWho and 1 from Halloween Scream. Thank you both it made my Halloween last longer.LOL


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

If you do not receive a card from by Friday please let me know. I did get a couple cards from people I sent a pm to but never got a response from. I did send them a card in return!  I'm not complaining. The more the better! I want to make sure everyone gets a card from me who wants one.  

I will be making Halloween cards this summer. I'm getting a head start so I'm not so late. It seems everything and anything that could happen has to happen in my fave month, October.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

received my card from halloweenscream today. only 3 to go! so by the end of it i'll only be stiffed 2 cards instead of 7. thats definitely better than last year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hearts1003, ALKONOST, Halloweencreature, and Halloween Scream. Thank you for the cards, they are fab! Moonbaby345 card attempt number 2 is in the mail. I checked my list and yes I mailed your card so I do not know why you did not get it. Again, keep an eye out! Got all my cards but from two I have not heard a peep.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Defenestrator...it was easy to pick my card out. It is the only one with red ink. LOL. I loved the drawing inside. You are very talented.

I received my last four cards. 

ELH...Your card was classy, cute and very original. I loved the paper it was printed on and the very cute verse you wrote. Thank you.
Hearts1003...I also loved the pretty fall paper with the pumpkins you used. What a cute card. I appreciate you remembering me.
Ophelia...The painted square on the front was so cool looking I would have settled for just that. Great artwork. Thanks.
Halloweencreature...Loved the spooky skulls with the blueish tint. Very eerie and right down my ally. I liked the verse inside as well. Good job. Thank you.

Thank you again to all my friends who sent me cards. What a great feeling to get some mail from someone you have never met but still wants to brighten your day. I hope I thanked each of you. If I missed anyone please know I did get your card and loved it.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a very cute card today from hearts1003 - I think its my last one, but i kinda lost count, even tho i only exchanged a few lol. Im moving tomorrow and everything is in boxes, also my cards


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy with the last night of haunting and the start of taking it all down (saddness). Hallween Creature your card arrived on Halloween how perfect. Since I have recieved cards from Halloween Scream, Hearts1003, Spooky McWho and ELH. Thanks Great cards all.

still awaiting 3...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

got one from spookymcwho a nice present on nov 1st the halloween spirit lives on......


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Today the postman brought the package I have been waiting for. I now have the pieces to finish my cards so next years will be ready way ahead of schedule


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received many great cards in the past several days, thank you all, will list every one later, I am sorry been slacking on this thread.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone sorry to be tardy. Thank you everyone for the cards I received the past two weeks. They have definitely been bright spots in my days.
A haunted House from Halloween Scream







An adorable ghost from Alkonost







Raven and spooky spider webs from lizzy borden & a tantalizing candy card from Hearts 1003 & Hannah








A halloween poem and pirate ship background from ELH & and really cute witch and cat card from Bethene! Thank you everyone for the fabulous cards.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently got a cool skull from Halloweencreature, a witch card from Hearts1003, a cute witch from Halloween Scream, and a pretty card from ELH. Thanks everyone!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

More cards to report! 

A terrifyingly spooky skull card from Halloween creature







The most fun, skellies go traveling card from Skullie, EZ, Fitzie Zettle. I love the theme.







A mixed up crazy zombie eating some pumpkin brains!







A lovely Samhain card with a great little pumpkin that looks like it is made from quilting fabric and a vintage scene and poem on the back from Bromston3







And a grossly sentimented card from Halloweeeiner, love it, and a cute trick or treating ghost from Pumpkin King








Thank you for the great cards everyone. I loved the exchange and will be joining in again. I hope I didn't leave anyone out who has taken time to send me a card. Great cards each and everyone of them.

Lori


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Nowhining & SilverLady!I received your card this time.Love the Headless Horseman card!Since I just received it I'm going to leave it out some so I can look at it for awhile before putting it away even though Halloween is over.Thanks again!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

For everyone who exchanged with me and received one of my story books, you may remember I said there was a mistake on the card. I know one of you found it. Any one else? Okay, I promised to tell you what it was. On the last page of the book there was a sign on the door of the mall announcing the monster ball. Look at the date of the ball. I accidentally put the date as Fri the 13th when Halloween obviously falls on the 31st.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've sent private messages out to all those whose cards I received thanking them, so if you didn't get a pm from me but we exchanged info, I didn't receive your card (or it's late). I'm only missing 7 out of 32, so I guess that's good odds, right? This is my first year doing this, so I'm not sure.....but I was amazed at all the creative souls out there! such nice cards - now I'm getting ideas for next year! Thank you to all who swapped cards with me! I hope my card made your Halloween a little bit nicer.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm still receiving cards so I promise I'll be thanking everyone soon! In the beginning I was posting pics and posting a thank you on here for each one but, I chose to exchanged with almost 50 people. After a bit it got overwhelming (next year I think I'll keep it to half that amount)  I promise I haven't forgotten.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone I had a great time doing this looking forward to next year


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Was waiting yet for 2 cards but I've given up hope. Emailed both just to let them know their card has not yet arrived. Never heard back from one and have not seen their name listed on anyone else's post that they received one from them either. The second acknowledged they received my card but they ran out of cards so I won't be getting one but look forward to exchanging next year,,, hummm. I don't think so.... running out is NOT a good reason to NOT send a card back in my book.

Every year there always seems to be on or two who just never follow through. I enjoy making the cards and sending Halloween happiness but those that don't follow through as promised are really a drag. 

Thanks to all who followed through with making and sending cards.. I enjoyed all the ones I got and hope those I exchanged with enjoyed the ones I sent.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry for the delay, but here are the last cards I received

a awesome card with a coffin on it from Katshead42,a fantastic lenticular one from tropical jewel

one with adorable toters on it from spooky mcwho

trick or treat abstract art from Ophelia,, 
spooky with googley eyes from living dead girl 10031
haunted house with littl monsters on the inside from cornstalkers
creepy cool skulls from Halloween creature

spider web with fuzzy spider from hearts 1003 

and last but certainly not least
a owl from Halloween scream


thank you to every one,, I am missing getting them already,, they brighten my days!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Haven't been home much in the past week, so I'm not sure if I received any cards or not as I have to ask hubby where the mail is. There was a little confusion with one card and I expected to have it out a week ago but with everything going on with my grandma being sick, I haven't got it in the mail yet. Still have to post my pictures.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got my final card the other day (final one that im gonna get anyhoo) from living dead girl 1031. 

now on to the christmas exchange!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok... I've received the last of my cards. I had such a wonderful time with this card exchange. So many creative and beautiful cards... I'm so amazed at the talent and thoughtfulness this group of people shows! 

Dex1138
Halloween Snob 
blueczarine
Haunted Diva
Hofly Loster
Halloween Scream
nhh
Theresa M
Spookybella977
pumpkin 215
ophelia
Griftonian
Livingdeadgirl
hearts1003
skullie
cryptic curiousity
midnight terror
hostesswiththemostess
haunted diva
Lady Arsenic
Arlita 
Lady Sherry
Jack's Einstein
Ash-1031
Saki Girl
Bethene
Araniella
Katshead42
Beautiful Nightmare
katzilla
Mariposa
Frenchy
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
Jezebelle
Haunted Nana
imthegoddess
Halloeve 55
Halloweencreature
Iowaguy
Spooky Mcwho
Kardec251985
Pumpkinking30
Moony-1
Spider Witch
Nowhining and Silver Lady
Halloweeiner
Rockplayson
Pumpkin Queen

Again, thankyou so much! I'm already looking forward to 2014 card exchange


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received a great card today from livingdeadgirl. Thank you so much.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a few people to thank for Christmas cards so I thank you! Unfortunately the fam packed things away forever ago and I haven't had a chance to dig them out to get your names.


----------

